# The Official 2013 Fall Professional Internship Thread!



## Wishes Count

Since I started one of these for the regular CP, I figured we would need one for Professional Internships! I saw on their website that PI applications are coming on Jan. 23rd! Introduce yourself and share any tips you may have!


I'm Kate and I am a senior at Penn State University graduating in May! I am majoring in Advertising with a Recreation, Park and Tourism Minor. I have completed 2 college programs. One in Hospitality and one in Merchandise. This is my first time applying for PIs. I am also apply to the CP as a back up for another chance to apply in case I don't get one.

As for which ones I'm interested in: GUEST RELATIONS IS MY DREAM!!  
I know it is very competitive but I fell in love with guest service when I worked front desk on my first program. I know I would be fantastic at this position and I hope that shows in my interview. I am not really familiar with other alumni only positions but I'm sure there will be others as well.

For non-alumni positions I am interested in advertising, graphic design, communications and PR.  I will apply for any that I think I am qualified for and that are of interest to me.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Hey Kate! Any specific Guest Relations roles that you'd just love to do? What Locations?

For anyone interested in applying for the Summer 2013 Internships, a few were posted this morning that I was notified about:

Undergraduate/Graduate Intern, Technology & Operations, Summer 2013 (86091BR)

Internship- Summer 2013- International Production (81214BR)

Plus, the Undergraduate, Edit & Social Media Intern (87385BR)

I'll keep an eye out for any others as I typically know about them right away!

Have a Most Magical Day!


----------



## Wishes Count

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Hey Katie! Any specific Guest Relations roles that you'd just love to do? What Locations?!



Well, I think I'd enjoy everything but  working at the lobby location inside any of the parks would probably be the most enjoyable. I could be completely wrong but I feel like that position is more about guest service recovery than say at the window where you might deal a lot more with tickets. And the chance to turn around someone's experience is why I am drawn to GR. Of course it would be awesome to do behind the scenes tours or VIP tours but I don't know if they let PIs do those!  As for locations, it's so hard to pick! But EPCOT is my favorite park and I really liked working there before in Merch. Hopefully the Disney Gods will be good to me!


----------



## coorsie

Hi! I'm also graduating in May and will be applying for Fall PIs! I'm a Mass Communications major currently, but also have a background in Hospitality Management (both educational and through work experience). I'm a CP alum, I participated in the Fall 2010 program as a FSFB CP.

I'm looking to apply for the Food & Beverage MI and whatever PIs are available in the communications field this time around.


----------



## AliSW

https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGWEbHost/jobdetails.aspx?partnerid=25348&siteid=5039&jobid=61731

this digital marketing internship, is it summer or spring or what? You have to apply by the 21st but it also says the dates of the internship is Jan-June which doesn't make sense.


----------



## HyperionDreamer

Just saw this in a recent email:



> Recruitment Dates
> *Disney College Program*
> The online application will be available in early February on disneycollegeprogram.com. Disney College Program Character Performer auditions will take place in March (specific dates, times, and locations are to be determined).
> 
> *Disney Professional Internships*
> Summer-only Professional Internships are posted now on disneyinterns.com. Postings for Management Internships will appear late January. Fall Professional Internships, including internships only available to Disney College Program Alumni, will be posted in early February.
> 
> *Disney Culinary Program*
> Culinary and Baking/Pastry students may now apply for this program on disneyculinaryprogram.com.
> 
> *Disney International Programs*
> Please visit disneyinternationalprograms.com and contact the in-country agency to inquire about available opportunities.



So apparently Fall internships will open up in early February? Are do they tend to open them up a little early (like they're infamous for doing with CPs)?


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

HyperionDreamer said:


> Just saw this in a recent email:
> 
> So apparently Fall internships will open up in early February? Are do they tend to open them up a little early (like they're infamous for doing with CPs)?


For the basic Fall Internships, yes. Management is different. There is always the possibility that they get everything together ahead of time. Just keep up with the Disney Internships site, and watch the Application sets!



AliSW said:


> this digital marketing internship, is it summer or spring or what? You have to apply by the 21st but it also says the dates of the internship is Jan-June which doesn't make sense.


The Marketing Internships seem to work a bit different due to dates. I'd have to say a pretty immediate internships, given two weeks after the 21st is when they'll most likely decide if the internship isn't already open capacity.



Wishes Count said:


> Well, I think I'd enjoy everything but  working at the lobby location inside any of the parks would probably be the most enjoyable. I could be completely wrong but I feel like that position is more about guest service recovery than say at the window where you might deal a lot more with tickets. And the chance to turn around someone's experience is why I am drawn to GR. Of course it would be awesome to do behind the scenes tours or VIP tours but I don't know if they let PIs do those!  As for locations, it's so hard to pick! But EPCOT is my favorite park and I really liked working there before in Merch. Hopefully the Disney Gods will be good to me!


Excellent choice. I'd have have to say that's a better choice as Guest Service Recovery is typically people wanting an immediate response, which most actions aren't to desirable to deal with.

I'm hoping you find a perfect niche, as it's really a great choice. Someone's got to make a guest's trip!  Interested to see where things take you!

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## DisneyGirlie

I'm Ashley and just like the OP, I've done 2 CPs (actually currently doing my 2nd one). My first CP was in merch and my current CP is in Hospitality Front Desk.

I'm doing my current CP as a result of not getting a PI that I applied for last semester. I graduated in December, so applying this time around will be my last shot. I just moved to Florida (permanently, no CP housing) so I'll be all set for that. Worst cast scenario, I'll just go full time after my CP and work my way up over time.

I'm most interested in the retail management PI. Last semester I got all the way to the last round of interviews, which I was told was pretty special. The downside to that is that when I didn't get it, I was let down even more because I thought I actually had a shot.

So, I'll be applying for that again as well as a variety of DCP alumni only ones.


----------



## Wishes Count

DisneyGirlie said:


> I'm Ashley and just like the OP, I've done 2 CPs (actually currently doing my 2nd one). My first CP was in merch and my current CP is in Hospitality Front Desk.
> 
> I'm doing my current CP as a result of not getting a PI that I applied for last semester. I graduated in December, so applying this time around will be my last shot. I just moved to Florida (permanently, no CP housing) so I'll be all set for that. Worst cast scenario, I'll just go full time after my CP and work my way up over time.
> 
> I'm most interested in the retail management PI. Last semester I got all the way to the last round of interviews, which I was told was pretty special. The downside to that is that when I didn't get it, I was let down even more because I thought I actually had a shot.
> 
> So, I'll be applying for that again as well as a variety of DCP alumni only ones.



Hi Ashley! I read your story on the Spring PI thread and was hoping you would be applying again and join us! How do you like your hospitality role? That is the line of business I want to ultimately be in. This is my first time applying for a PI, is there a different process for Regular PIs, Alumni Only PI's and MI's or are they all the same?


----------



## DisneyGirlie

Wishes Count said:


> Hi Ashley! I read your story on the Spring PI thread and was hoping you would be applying again and join us! How do you like your hospitality role? That is the line of business I want to ultimately be in. This is my first time applying for a PI, is there a different process for Regular PIs, Alumni Only PI's and MI's or are they all the same?



As far as hospitality, so far I miss merchandise. I'm still only in training classes at Disney University, so I can't judge yet. However, LILO is already annoying me.

I don't know what the process is for the "regular" PIs. I've only ever applied for alumni ones and the retail MI.

From my experience, and what other people have said, every MI has 3 rounds of interviews. It's apparently a huge deal to get to the last round. The first round (in my experience) is just where you have your general phone interview for everything you applied for. In my case it was heavily focused on DCP Alumni ones and I only got asked 2 questions or so about the retail management one. Apparently my answers were good though. The second interview for management internships is called a "local" interview and is generally with about 2 area managers. My interview was with my old merch area leader and another one in the same park. The last interview is a panel interview where about 5 or 6 leaders interview you and take notes.


----------



## Wishes Count

DisneyGirlie said:


> As far as hospitality, so far I miss merchandise. I'm still only in training classes at Disney University, so I can't judge yet. However, LILO is already annoying me.
> 
> I don't know what the process is for the "regular" PIs. I've only ever applied for alumni ones and the retail MI.
> 
> From my experience, and what other people have said, every MI has 3 rounds of interviews. It's apparently a huge deal to get to the last round. The first round (in my experience) is just where you have your general phone interview for everything you applied for. In my case it was heavily focused on DCP Alumni ones and I only got asked 2 questions or so about the retail management one. Apparently my answers were good though. The second interview for management internships is called a "local" interview and is generally with about 2 area managers. My interview was with my old merch area leader and another one in the same park. The last interview is a panel interview where about 5 or 6 leaders interview you and take notes.



I did Front Desk before LILO so I can't comment on that, but I think you will find it really rewarding. I would think the guest recovery aspect of it will give you an edge this time around! (At least that's what I'm hoping in my case!) 

Where do you live offsite if you don't mind me asking? I am planning to permanently move to FL regardless of CP or PI or just full-time trying to work my way up. It's daunting trying to look at places online when you live 1600 miles away!


----------



## delmar411

Fall PI's have been posted!


----------



## Wishes Count

delmar411 said:


> Fall PI's have been posted!



I'm so excited! I've started looking at all of them and just clicking "Save to Cart" for ones that seem interesting. Later I'll go back and narrow them down and read them more carefully. I have like 10 right now plus all the alumni only I'm interested in!


----------



## AliSW

I'm upset they all say 'approximate dates June- Jan' so I can't apply. I won't be done until the end of June


----------



## c0pperboom

Just applied for a few PI's! I'm going back to do my second college program in a week! I can't wait!


----------



## Wishes Count

AliSW said:


> I'm upset they all say 'approximate dates June- Jan' so I can't apply. I won't be done until the end of June



I would contact recruiting and ask them. I would think if you were the best candidate and were who they wanted they would wait for you until the end of June.


----------



## delmar411

AliSW said:
			
		

> I'm upset they all say 'approximate dates June- Jan' so I can't apply. I won't be done until the end of June



Done what at the end of June?  If you are in a CP they may be willing to release you to the PI.


----------



## ks12345

I've just applied to my first Professional Internship and received an immediate email rejection?  Could I have done something wrong in the application process or has this happened to other people that apply?


----------



## AliSW

I'm not done with classes until June :/
I did email them asking about start dates though!


----------



## Wishes Count

.


----------



## Wishes Count

ks12345 said:


> I've just applied to my first Professional Internship and received an immediate email rejection?  Could I have done something wrong in the application process or has this happened to other people that apply?




It could be that you didn't meet the qualifications. I've heard that they use tracking software to scan resumes, so you need to tailor your resume to each specific resume. 

Were you rejected for more than one? Are there others you are still interested in applying to? If so I would apply for another with a more carefully crafted resume


----------



## Wishes Count

So now that the positions have been posted for a few days, What ones are you interested in applying to?

I haven't applied yet, as I'm trying to make sure my resume and digital portfolio are just right but I am interested in

Lodging MI

Alumni Only: Guest Relations, Park Event Operations Assistant, Cast Activities, Events and Recognition. (Maybe Guest Correspondence or Services for Guests with Disabilities)

Regular PIs:
Catering and Convention Services
Disney Fairytale Weddings
Recruitment Marketing Graphic Design Internship
Distribution Marketing Services Graphic Design Internship
Disney Institute Graphic Design Internship
Graphic Design - Communications Internship
Communications Internship
Yellow Shoes Associate Art Director/Graphic Design Internship

Maybe this one - Yellow Shoes Associate Copywriter Internship 

It seems like a lot but but 4 of the Graphic Design ones are essentially the same position, just in different departments. I know they say you shouldn't apply to a lot because it makes you look bad, but I can't see the difference in only apply to 2 vs all 4 if they are essentially the same position.


----------



## njbeaven

I did the Conservation Education Presenter PI back in Fall of 2011 and applied for Guest Relations and Theme Park Ops Mgmt. 



This is my blog: http://nickwdwfall2011.blogspot.com


----------



## HyperionDreamer

Disappointed not to see any availabilities in Imagineering, or any other opportunities for those with a background in architecture, design or construction management.  I was really excited to try for an Imagineering PI, but after some further research, it sounds like internships in Imagineering only open up on an "as-needed basis." There go my immediate plans for working for Disney my first few months out of college when I graduate this spring... unless I either do a second CP or try for a PI in a field I don't have experience in, which I might at this point.


----------



## delmar411

ks12345 said:


> I've just applied to my first Professional Internship and received an immediate email rejection?  Could I have done something wrong in the application process or has this happened to other people that apply?



it happens when you answer no to any of those questions at the end of the application.  Like if it asks if you are fluent in another language and you say no, then you are out.  Or it asks if you can do or are familiar with xyz (something specific to the job) and you say no, then you are out.  

I had one go instant NLIC but I knew it would when it asked about other languages.


----------



## delmar411

HyperionDreamer said:


> Disappointed not to see any availabilities in Imagineering, or any other opportunities for those with a background in architecture, design or construction management.  I was really excited to try for an Imagineering PI, but after some further research, it sounds like internships in Imagineering only open up on an "as-needed basis." There go my immediate plans for working for Disney my first few months out of college when I graduate this spring... unless I either do a second CP or try for a PI in a field I don't have experience in, which I might at this point.



I'm surprised there isn't something.  Did you search by keyword or look through each and every one?  I originally searched by keyword and it missed 2 that I found by going page by page.


----------



## delmar411

Wishes Count said:


> So now that the positions have been posted for a few days, What ones are you interested in applying to?
> 
> I haven't applied yet, as I'm trying to make sure my resume and digital portfolio are just right but I am interested in
> 
> Lodging MI
> 
> Alumni Only: Guest Relations, Park Event Operations Assistant, Cast Activities, Events and Recognition. (Maybe Guest Correspondence or Services for Guests with Disabilities)
> 
> Regular PIs:
> Catering and Convention Services
> Disney Fairytale Weddings
> Recruitment Marketing Graphic Design Internship
> Distribution Marketing Services Graphic Design Internship
> Disney Institute Graphic Design Internship
> Graphic Design - Communications Internship
> Communications Internship
> Yellow Shoes Associate Art Director/Graphic Design Internship
> 
> Maybe this one - Yellow Shoes Associate Copywriter Internship
> 
> It seems like a lot but but 4 of the Graphic Design ones are essentially the same position, just in different departments. I know they say you shouldn't apply to a lot because it makes you look bad, but I can't see the difference in only apply to 2 vs all 4 if they are essentially the same position.



Unless you've worked as a caterer or as a wedding planner, I wouldn't waste my time applying for those.  They are extremely competitive esp the wedding one and very highly qualified people still get NLIC'd.  There are only 2-4 spots for the wedding one each semester.  And they make no sense as everything else you are looking at is graphic design.

I would narrow your focus to the graphic design ones.  Focus on figuring out how you will explain to/show them that you meet each and every one of the preferred and basic qualifications on each and every internship you apply for.  Show them how bringing you onto the team will make their department work better and how your experience/skills sets you apart from the crowd.


----------



## ashdanielle

I am so glad that someone has started this thread! I am currently in the process of applying for professional internships for the first time and reading some of the old threads have been so helpful and insightful to the process and what to expect! It's also really nice to hear that everyone is in the same boat as me! 

My name is Ashley and I am still currently "in progress" for a lodging management internship and college alumni internship (I completed two internships in housekeeping in 2008 & 2010). I have my first phone interview this Thursday at 11:30 and I am so nervous!!  If any of you have already gone through you interview any advice would be really helpful!!

I just wanted to introduce myself and thank everyone for posting on this thread. It's really helpful!


----------



## Wishes Count

delmar411 said:


> Unless you've worked as a caterer or as a wedding planner, I wouldn't waste my time applying for those.  They are extremely competitive esp the wedding one and very highly qualified people still get NLIC'd.  There are only 2-4 spots for the wedding one each semester.  And they make no sense as everything else you are looking at is graphic design.



I have two years experience in event planning, where I was the sole person in charge of planning events for groups of 20 to 300. I have a broad range of skills because I have 2 majors and 2 minors. Hopefully by looking at my resume it makes sense.


----------



## delmar411

Wishes Count said:


> I have two years experience in event planning, where I was the sole person in charge of planning events for groups of 20 to 300. I have a broad range of skills because I have 2 majors and 2 minors. Hopefully by looking at my resume it makes sense.



As long as it makes sense by your resume then go for it.


----------



## AliSW

I'm sure everything depends on which PIs you apply for, but in marketing are there usually many spots for each? are they more competitive than others? I know there's a ton of different ones in marketing/business but I haven't really picked any specifically haha.


----------



## LisaB26

Hi fellow PI hopefuls! 

After a recent trip to visit the mouse, I've decided to move there... permanently!  (I'm over Colorado winters!)  I'm excited to be able to apply for these internships, but I'm wondering if I don't get one if I should apply to the CP....?

Also, does anyone know what the pay difference is between PI and CP?  Or how much do you make in the CP?

Good luck to you all!!


----------



## Wishes Count

LisaB26 said:


> Hi fellow PI hopefuls!
> 
> After a recent trip to visit the mouse, I've decided to move there... permanently!  (I'm over Colorado winters!)  I'm excited to be able to apply for these internships, but I'm wondering if I don't get one if I should apply to the CP....?
> 
> Also, does anyone know what the pay difference is between PI and CP?  Or how much do you make in the CP?
> 
> Good luck to you all!!



Many people apply to the CP as a back up. Because you need to be in school or on a CP to apply for a PI. I'm applying to the CP for this season too. If you accept a CP role and then you are offered a PI they will let you transfer your program fees as well. So really no worries there!

The pay difference varies. I believe most CP roles are $7.60 to $9 an hour while PI ranges from $11 to upwards of $18.


----------



## cagirl4life

HyperionDreamer said:


> Disappointed not to see any availabilities in Imagineering, or any other opportunities for those with a background in architecture, design or construction management.  I was really excited to try for an Imagineering PI, but after some further research, it sounds like internships in Imagineering only open up on an "as-needed basis." There go my immediate plans for working for Disney my first few months out of college when I graduate this spring... unless I either do a second CP or try for a PI in a field I don't have experience in, which I might at this point.



I was in the same boat. I was looking for a WDI or parks engineering PI but there is only a WDW engineering PI that I can find. As far as WDI there is a Contracts Administrator that I am going for which from the description I believe is in the Engineering department over there. I figure an in with WDI is an in, even if its not exactly in the field I want. So I would look at that one (requisition id 81052BR). I am also going to apply for CP (deciding between WDW and DLR). I applied for CP my junior year but didn't get it at DLR. I got all the way to interviews. I am graduating in May so if I don't get a PI I want to have another opportunity to apply.


----------



## cagirl4life

I just kinda wanted to introduce myself. I am Callie and a mechanical engineering student graduating in May. I would love to work for WDI in there ride design department. I plan on applying for some PIs and also CP like others.

The PIs I am going for are:
-WDW Engineer (summer)
-WDI Contract Administrator
-ESPN Engineer (summer) (though I am pretty sure I'm going to NILC on this one because of when I am graduating)
-Sourcing & Procurement (summer)
-Mission Critical Facilities


----------



## DisneyGirlie

LisaB26 said:


> Hi fellow PI hopefuls!
> 
> After a recent trip to visit the mouse, I've decided to move there... permanently!  (I'm over Colorado winters!)  I'm excited to be able to apply for these internships, but I'm wondering if I don't get one if I should apply to the CP....?
> 
> Also, does anyone know what the pay difference is between PI and CP?  Or how much do you make in the CP?
> 
> Good luck to you all!!



I would for sure apply for a CP for a back up, especially if you are moving permanently. That's exactly what I did. I'm glad because I obviously didn't get a PI when I was planning to. Some days I regret doing another CP because it feels like a step backwards instead of moving forwards and CPs get no benefits like full time does. People often ask me why I didn't just apply for full time prior to moving here and I have 2 reasons. 1. CP was a guaranteed job and job start date. Wait lists for full time roles can vary in length so I wanted something secure when I got here. 2. I wanted one last shot to apply for PIs and since I graduated being in the CP lets me still be eligible and keep "student" status.

I also found out that you can apply for full time while on your CP. I believe someone told me it was up to 6 weeks before your program's end date. So, depending on wait list length, it's possible to have a full time position waiting for you when your program ends. That's the tactic I'll be using if I don't get a PI (again )

Good luck!


----------



## Wishes Count

Okay I sent in my application for Alumni Only positions. Now I need to focus on my MI and other PIs! I didn't realize how stressful it would be to update my resume and cover letter for each one! I really want to take my time to make sure they are getting my best effort!


----------



## pipermae

Hi everyone! I just applied for some PIs and I am so excited! I have my first phone interview on Thursday and I'm super nervous!


----------



## sfgadv02

Hey everyone, I did a CP back in Spring 2010 and stayed seasonal for the past 3 years. I'm interested in the PI for my major in accounting. The problem is, I'll be taking a summer class from June-Aug and won't be available until mid-Aug. Is the PI a 6 month long program or is it like a CP where it starts towards the end of August-January. What are the chances for finance/accounting roles? Thanks!


----------



## ibaw

sfgadv02 said:


> Hey everyone, I did a CP back in Spring 2010 and stayed seasonal for the past 3 years. I'm interested in the PI for my major in accounting. The problem is, I'll be taking a summer class from June-Aug and won't be available until mid-Aug. Is the PI a 6 month long program or is it like a CP where it starts towards the end of August-January. What are the chances for finance/accounting roles? Thanks!



SFGADV02: I participated in the Accounting/Finance PI. They take in a large number of participants (somewhere between 20-30, varies each time based on budgets, need etc). Unfortunately, it is 6 months and all participants start in late June for the Fall. This is necessary as there is a lot of group training, classes and presentations etc.  

Let me know if you have any additional questions!


----------



## sfgadv02

ibaw said:


> SFGADV02: I participated in the Accounting/Finance PI. They take in a large number of participants (somewhere between 20-30, varies each time based on budgets, need etc). Unfortunately, it is 6 months and all participants start in late June for the Fall. This is necessary as there is a lot of group training, classes and presentations etc.
> 
> Let me know if you have any additional questions!



Awesome! When did you do the program? What are some things they asked for during the interview? Were you experienced in your field?


----------



## coorsie

Just scheduled a phone interview for the F&B MI tomorrow! Anyone have any insight as to what the first interview usually consists of?


----------



## Ikcerog

Greetings all; welcome to the new comers, and hello again to those who are familiar with the PI process.

I am a former CP, and had my phone interview for the Alumni Only positions yesterday (Wednesday, Feb. 6), and I believe it went well; it was a bit short, at 11.75 minutes, but I feel good about it.

For my three preferred roles, I selected:
- Disney Ticketing Projects & Administration
- Disney Reservation Center Project Support
- Park Event Operations Assistant

In any case, wishing all the best to those who will be waiting along with me; hoping to keep my anxiety subdued through the coming months, though I'll be checking my Dashboard every chance I get! Lol

Best of luck!


----------



## Wishes Count

Ikcerog said:


> Greetings all; welcome to the new comers, and hello again to those who are familiar with the PI process.
> 
> I am a former CP, and had my phone interview for the Alumni Only positions yesterday (Wednesday, Feb. 6), and I believe it went well; it was a bit short, at 11.75 minutes, but I feel good about it.
> 
> For my three preferred roles, I selected:
> - Disney Ticketing Projects & Administration
> - Disney Reservation Center Project Support
> - Park Event Operations Assistant
> 
> In any case, wishing all the best to those who will be waiting along with me; hoping to keep my anxiety subdued through the coming months, though I'll be checking my Dashboard every chance I get! Lol
> 
> Best of luck!



Hello, My interview is tomorrow! Do you mind sharing what types of questions you were asked? Were you asked any specific ones for the Park Event Operations Assistant?


----------



## Ikcerog

Wishes Count said:


> Hello, My interview is tomorrow! Do you mind sharing what types of questions you were asked? Were you asked any specific ones for the Park Event Operations Assistant?



Glad to share. My interviewer opened by asking me what I hoped to gain from the experience. She then asked questions prompting me to discuss a leadership role in an academic setting, as well as two of my previous jobs which were more guest/customer oriented; much dealing with time management, the difficulties of varying situations, etc.

Then she moved on to the more role-specific questions. For Event Ops, I think the question was whether or not I was comfortable speaking and delivering information to large audiences.

All the best for your interview; I'm sure you'll field any of these general screening-type questions easily.


----------



## Wishes Count

I just completed my Alumni Only Phone interview and I think it went very well!  My interviewer was very nice and VERY thorough! The interview was 34 mins!  

I posted the questions I was asked on my blog, so you can follow the link in my signature. It is really a lot and I'm too mentally exhausted to type them all again haha.

I also applied for the CP again today!


----------



## sfgadv02

Wishes Count said:


> I just completed my Alumni Only Phone interview and I think it went very well!  My interviewer was very nice and VERY thorough! The interview was 34 mins!
> 
> I posted the questions I was asked on my blog, so you can follow the link in my signature. It is really a lot and I'm too mentally exhausted to type them all again haha.
> 
> I also applied for the CP again today!



Great blog! I heard that they have two interviews (or even three), but it seems like this is your first interview?


----------



## delmar411

sfgadv02 said:
			
		

> Great blog! I heard that they have two interviews (or even three), but it seems like this is your first interview?



MIs have 2-3 interviews.  Alums only have the one.  The MI ones are progressively harder and the final one is a panel interview.


----------



## Cais

delmar411 said:
			
		

> MIs have 2-3 interviews.  Alums only have the one.  The MI ones are progressively harder and the final one is a panel interview.



Not true. Some alumni roles have two interviews. Ours can possibly have three depending on how strong the candidates are.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## delmar411

Cais said:


> Not true. Some alumni roles have two interviews. Ours can possibly have three depending on how strong the candidates are.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Sorry, everything I've heard is Alum just has the one.  I guess those in the more competitive ones haven't posted about the extra interviews.  

So I guess it's really a matter of there is at least 1 interview for everything but could be up to 3 for any of them.


----------



## delmar411

Cais ~ what Alum role are you in?


----------



## delmar411

delmar411 said:


> Cais ~ what Alum role are you in?



Nevermind, I did some digging and found it.  You're the traditions intern.


----------



## AliSW

does it matter if you apply later? also I don't know if I should apply for pi's first or the CP. I'm having a hard time picking the pi's I want to try for but I feel like I should apply for that first for some reason haha.


----------



## Wishes Count

AliSW said:


> does it matter if you apply later? also I don't know if I should apply for pi's first or the CP. I'm having a hard time picking the pi's I want to try for but I feel like I should apply for that first for some reason haha.



For PI's I have heard it doesn't really matter because the departments will not even look a resumes until the deadline to apply passes. Some have earlier deadlines than others so be mindful of that. 

Go ahead and apply for the CP, while you are working on your applications for the PI. My interviewer said the process for CP moves a lot faster so if you get an offer don't be afraid to take it. If you accept your CP and then you are offered a PI they can transfer you over and transfer the fees you paid over too.


----------



## AliSW

ok great! thanks! I'm so nervous I can't handle any of this hahaha.


----------



## Mer

Does anyone know if they are more likely to take a senior over a junior?


----------



## Disney PI Hopeful

Just applied for the PI's that I qualify for.  Excited to see the next steps in this process.  I have not done the CP program before.  This is all new to me.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Sarahbi

Hello Everyone! 

I'm Sarah, I am a senior graduating this May and my major is Fashion Merchandising. I did the CP in Fall 2012 and absolutely loved it! I did costuming and I'm hoping that will help me for the PIs I want to apply for. I'm interested in a lot of the Costuming PIs (Costumer, Costuming Design, Costume Buyer, etc.). There are a couple of things I am sort of worried about:

1. In the job description for most of these PIs, it states:

- Students must receive academic credit or recognition from their respective school to be considered 
- This program is a partnership between Walt Disney Parks and Resorts and the educational institution therefore students will be required to resume their studies upon completion of this program

Are these PIs only intended for juniors in college? Or sophomores I guess? Just NOT graduating seniors? Should I apply anyway? 

2. These PIs also require a portfolio be submitted. Does anyone know what they are looking for in these portfolios? I know it depends on the PI, but I guess I'm trying to ask how to go about creating a portfolio. What kind of format? How long should it be?

I'm also applying for a second CP as backup. Good luck to everyone applying!! I'm very excited and hopeful for us all!


----------



## delmar411

I just scheduled my PI phone screening for tomorrow at 1:30pm!  

There were only choices for today (well 1 for tonight), all tomorrow and then weird availability for Wed (which wouldn't work for me).  

I'm not sure I can figure out everything I probably need to talk about in less than 24hrs!  Esp as I have class all tonight and class tomorrow morning.   

I'm going to go read your blog Kate to see if I can't calm myself down so I can figure things out! 

eta - read the questions...it didn't help at all! LOL


----------



## Wishes Count

delmar411 said:


> I just scheduled my PI phone screening for tomorrow at 1:30pm!
> 
> There were only choices for today (well 1 for tonight), all tomorrow and then weird availability for Wed (which wouldn't work for me).
> 
> I'm not sure I can figure out everything I probably need to talk about in less than 24hrs!  Esp as I have class all tonight and class tomorrow morning.
> 
> I'm going to go read your blog Kate to see if I can't calm myself down so I can figure things out!
> 
> eta - read the questions...it didn't help at all! LOL



Sorry if I made you more nervous!! Are you interviewing for Alumni Only? I'm sure you will do great!


----------



## delmar411

Wishes Count said:


> Sorry if I made you more nervous!! Are you interviewing for Alumni Only? I'm sure you will do great!



No, just regular PIs for HR work.  I just have never had an interview in my life so I'm freaking out, every other job I've had I got by someone referring me to the job or working there as a temp and getting on permanent or by being promoted.  And I've been a stay at home mom for over 10yrs now so that's also freaking me out, like I have to explain myself or something.  

I have the skills they want for the position so I just have to dig deep down and remind myself that I'm good enough to do this job and project that out to them.  Everyone always says I come across really sweet and soft spoken over the phone so I'm going to count that in my favor. LOL


----------



## delmar411

Well that was that.  I think I blew it.  I didn't have good answers for some of the questions she asked.  I wasn't prepared for them so I stopped and thought about them but my answers were really weak IMO.  I had the strong urge to fill the silence as she typed in my answers but resisted as much as I could.  It was obvious how nervous I was (my voice shook a bit) and since her headset made her sound very muffled that just upped it.  

But on the bright side I survived my first interview ever!  Go me! 

It's a wait and see game now.  That I can handle!


----------



## vwalls08

I would just like to introduce myself! I am Valerie I'm from Oklahoma and a marketing major at Southeastern Oklahoma State. I just applied for a Management internship-retail! I have my first interview feb. 15th in the morning and wondering if anyone has did the initial screening yet and what to expect?

Thanks!


----------



## SheerKahn24

delmar411 said:
			
		

> Well that was that.  I think I blew it.  I didn't have good answers for some of the questions she asked.  I wasn't prepared for them so I stopped and thought about them but my answers were really weak IMO.  I had the strong urge to fill the silence as she typed in my answers but resisted as much as I could.  It was obvious how nervous I was (my voice shook a bit) and since her headset made her sound very muffled that just upped it.
> 
> But on the bright side I survived my first interview ever!  Go me!
> 
> It's a wait and see game now.  That I can handle!



I'm happy you've made it through and it ain't over till its over, right?
I remember my first interview... *shudder*

I'm trying to do the Summer and I have no idea what to expect...

Oh, can someone tell me what jobs qualify as "Alumni Only"?


----------



## leeg229

delmar411 said:


> Well that was that.  I think I blew it.  I didn't have good answers for some of the questions she asked.  I wasn't prepared for them so I stopped and thought about them but my answers were really weak IMO.  I had the strong urge to fill the silence as she typed in my answers but resisted as much as I could.  It was obvious how nervous I was (my voice shook a bit) and since her headset made her sound very muffled that just upped it.
> 
> But on the bright side I survived my first interview ever!  Go me!
> 
> It's a wait and see game now.  That I can handle!



You just summed up my interview experience. All of my answers were really weak and I forgot one of the main responsibilities of guest relations.  I took a few seconds to answer my questions and I was shaking I was so nervous. Thankfully my CP interview I nailed. I'm sure we did better than we think!!



> Oh, can someone tell me what jobs qualify as "Alumni Only"?



If you search the jobs on the PI website there is a specific job that says "Disney Professional Internships- College Program Alumni Only Positions". When you click on it it lists about 30 different jobs that have a requirement of one CP completed to participate. They include Guest Relations, CP housing and education internships, and Park Events Operations Assistant to name a few.


----------



## SheerKahn24

leeg229 said:
			
		

> You just summed up my interview experience. All of my answers were really weak and I forgot one of the main responsibilities of guest relations.  I took a few seconds to answer my questions and I was shaking I was so nervous. Thankfully my CP interview I nailed. I'm sure we did better than we think!!
> 
> If you search the jobs on the PI website there is a specific job that says "Disney Professional Internships- College Program Alumni Only Positions". When you click on it it lists about 30 different jobs that have a requirement of one CP completed to participate. They include Guest Relations, CP housing and education internships, and Park Events Operations Assistant to name a few.



 Ah, I see. I thought I accidentally applied for an alumni only job, just checking. Thank you


----------



## Krystal1

Hey guys, 

Does anyone know where I'd be able to find blogs where people are sharing and giving advice about their experiences with MI's and PI's. 

Thanks, 
Krystal


----------



## delmar411

Krystal1 said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> Does anyone know where I'd be able to find blogs where people are sharing and giving advice about their experiences with MI's and PI's.
> 
> Thanks,
> Krystal



There is an accepted fb group from this last round.  It's private so you have to ask to join.  Here is the link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/517935761550836/

You should've able to find ppl in there to talk with.


----------



## jtwescoat

Hello Everyone!

My name is Justin and I am a senior graduating in may at The University of West Florida. I applied for a couple of internships a week ago and my status hasn't changed. How long does it normally take before I hear anything? Does everyone get at least one interview?

I qualified for the basic qualifications and all of the preferred on all of the ones I applied for. Hoping for the best!


----------



## Wishes Count

jtwescoat said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> My name is Justin and I am a senior graduating in may at The University of West Florida. I applied for a couple of internships a week ago and my status hasn't changed. How long does it normally take before I hear anything? Does everyone get at least one interview?
> 
> I qualified for the basic qualifications and all of the preferred on all of the ones I applied for. Hoping for the best!



Hi Justin.

The process is extremely long. It depends on what positions you have applied for. Some people have an initial screening interview that is for all the positions you applied for. Then they may have additional interviews for specific positions. Many have said that most departments do not even look at applications or resumes until after the deadline to apply has passed.  Management Internships have just closed and the deadline for most others is on March 8th. 

I know that doesn't really answer your question, some departments take longer than others. I was told in my phone interview that the latest I would hear back was April 26th.


----------



## jtwescoat

I applied for the Yellow Shoes, Marketing, PR, and Customer Relations internships. All of them have not moved at all


----------



## msbriezyb

Hello All, 

Finally found the Fall 2013 thread. I applied on the day apps dropped for youth sales, park events sales, disneyland college program housing, and 5 ALumni only CP's. I am currently IP for Disneyland and alumni-only and still in submission for the other two. I graduate in May so this is my shot and I am praying I get one. Good Luck To all!


----------



## Wishes Count

I just went NLIC for Lodging MI. I am heartbroken.  I don't understand why either. I worked FD on my program, I have leadership experience at my current job and years of leadership experience through student government. I even provided a cover letter and two letters of recommendation.

I know they are very competitive, I just anticipated at least making it to the first round of interviews because I felt I met all of the qualifications. 

I am still in consideration for the CP and a few other PI's. So perhaps one of those will pan out and I can try again next season for a MI.


----------



## Tar Heels

NLIC for Theme Park Operations MI.  Figured I'd at least get an interview as well. I now remain in the hunt for only two out of the four I applied to.


----------



## delmar411

Wishes Count said:


> I just went NLIC for Lodging MI. I am heartbroken.  I don't understand why either. I worked FD on my program, I have leadership experience at my current job and years of leadership experience through student government. I even provided a cover letter and two letters of recommendation.
> 
> I know they are very competitive, I just anticipated at least making it to the first round of interviews because I felt I met all of the qualifications.
> 
> I am still in consideration for the CP and a few other PI's. So perhaps one of those will pan out and I can try again next season for a MI.



Sorry about the MI but keep your chin up and just focus on the other PIs you are being considered for.


----------



## jtwescoat

My application for Yellow Shoes Advertising went from "submission" to "in progress" last night. Anyone have experience as to how long from now if I receive an interview?


----------



## AliSW

I think I'm just going to be applying for the alumni only ones. the other ones I don't think I'm qualified enough for  
I was wondering, Park Event Operations would be my number one but I don't have special event experience so that would probably take me right out wouldn't it?
Also what is Disney operational experience? When I did the CP I was custodial which is part of operations does that work haha.


----------



## msbriezyb

NLIC for Yotuh Sales  but still IP for disneyland college program hosuing, Submission for park event tikcet sales and IP for Alumni- Only. I really want this badly I am ready to live my life and be an amazing cast member with the company again


----------



## jtwescoat

NLIC for consumer analyst. Still in progress for yellow shoes advertising.


----------



## pipermae

2 of mine still say "submission" on them and I submitted those when I did all of my other applications the day after apps went up. Anyone still have that?


----------



## Tar Heels

My consumer analyst said submission until today when it went NLIC as well.  Only one left of the four I originally applied to is the ESPN WWoS MI which is "in progress."


----------



## ashdanielle

Pipermae, I am in the same boat. I am still in submission for catering and convention services. I applied to that one the same time I applied to my others and its the only one still in the submission phase the rest are in progress or NLIC. I was wondering about it as well, glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Nensense

Wrong thread sorry


----------



## msbriezyb

Nensense said:


> My phone interview isn't until Friday : /. Which all of these acceptances being sent out does that lower my chances of getting in?



No you do not have a lower chance the apps dont close until march 8th departments wont get resumes and stuff until after they finish phone screens so your chances are good


----------



## msbriezyb

ashdanielle said:


> Pipermae, I am in the same boat. I am still in submission for catering and convention services. I applied to that one the same time I applied to my others and its the only one still in the submission phase the rest are in progress or NLIC. I was wondering about it as well, glad I'm not the only one.



Im in submission for park and event ticket sales been that way since i applied its scary cause all my others are slowly going NLIC so i hope this one doesnt as well. Im in IP for two


----------



## ashdanielle

msbriezyb said:


> Im in submission for park and event ticket sales been that way since i applied its scary cause all my others are slowly going NLIC so i hope this one doesnt as well. Im in IP for two



I know! In submission is definitely better than a NLIC but I don't want to get my hopes up. Plus I'm still in progress for my top 2  Good Luck!!


----------



## cagirl4life

I have now NLICed for 3 of mine (WDI contract administrator, Disney ABC Technology and Operations, and Theme park operations). I am actually really sad about the WDI one because I actually met all the requirements and advance requirements for it. I haven't had an interview yet for any.  But I am in progress for 3 and in submission for 3. So there is still hope I can still get one.


----------



## Disney4life222

This is happening to me too.  One of mine is still in submission and the other one is in progress.  I applied for these February 3rd as they both had a February 8th deadline, however, one of them has changed to a March 8th deadline.  Did everyone write cover letters for all of their PI applications even though it didn't ask for it?


----------



## cagirl4life

Disney4life222 said:
			
		

> This is happening to me too.  One of mine is still in submission and the other one is in progress.  I applied for these February 3rd as they both had a February 8th deadline, however, one of them has changed to a March 8th deadline.  Did everyone write cover letters for all of their PI applications even though it didn't ask for it?



I have written cover letters for most of mine I have applied for except like 2


----------



## Hollsey

I'm really, really late to the game, haha, but I can't stop a nagging feeling that I should be applying to an Alumni-Only PI. But I have a question. 

How strict are they with your major when you apply to one of the Alumni-Only PI? I'm an English - Creative Writing major, and there are ZERO PIs that I saw that pertain to writing and allow for an English major (if I see one that relates in any way, like editing, it says a Communications major is required ). I'm interested in the Guest Relations-related PIs, and I do have some guest service experience at my current job. Would I be silly applying to these even though my major doesn't really relate? My dream is to write for Disney Imagineering or Disney publications, but I'm kind of terrified that an opportunity to get my foot in the door for writing will never come up.  I do really enjoy the Guest Relations aspect of my job, though, so I Would definitely be happy if I got a Guest Relations or related PI. 

Ah! I should have come home from my CP and changed my major to Communications. Might have had a shot at a writing PI that way.


----------



## delmar411

Disney4life222 said:
			
		

> This is happening to me too.  One of mine is still in submission and the other one is in progress.  I applied for these February 3rd as they both had a February 8th deadline, however, one of them has changed to a March 8th deadline.  Did everyone write cover letters for all of their PI applications even though it didn't ask for it?



I didn't write any cover letters.  They didn't ask for them and it's not a factor in getting a screening interview.  I'd rather answer a question about my past experience and my break between work and then university as they are posed to me instead of over explaining in a letter.


----------



## jtwescoat

Hollsey said:


> I'm really, really late to the game, haha, but I can't stop a nagging feeling that I should be applying to an Alumni-Only PI. But I have a question.
> 
> How strict are they with your major when you apply to one of the Alumni-Only PI? I'm an English - Creative Writing major, and there are ZERO PIs that I saw that pertain to writing and allow for an English major (if I see one that relates in any way, like editing, it says a Communications major is required ). I'm interested in the Guest Relations-related PIs, and I do have some guest service experience at my current job. Would I be silly applying to these even though my major doesn't really relate? My dream is to write for Disney Imagineering or Disney publications, but I'm kind of terrified that an opportunity to get my foot in the door for writing will never come up.  I do really enjoy the Guest Relations aspect of my job, though, so I Would definitely be happy if I got a Guest Relations or related PI.
> 
> Ah! I should have come home from my CP and changed my major to Communications. Might have had a shot at a writing PI that way.



English majors are normally related to communications. A lot of what we do in communications is writing so they will love that aspect of your application. I suggest studying AP (Associated Press) style too so you can add that to your qualifications.


----------



## Hollsey

jtwescoat said:


> English majors are normally related to communications. A lot of what we do in communications is writing so they will love that aspect of your application. I suggest studying AP (Associated Press) style too so you can add that to your qualifications.



Ah! That makes me feel so much better! Thanks!  My plan B if I didn't get a PI was obviously doing the CP again (which I already applied for), and then going back to school for something and try again for a PI. This gives me a little bit more hope that all is not lost on me!

Off I go to study up on AP writing and brush up on my resume in hopes of not being too late in the application process!


----------



## Disney PI Hopeful

My initial screening interview is in 30 mins!


----------



## Dustinbrady1215

Had my phone interview last week for the various marketing PIs. Has anyone here ever been a marketing pi? Just have a few questions about the process and the marketing program in general.


----------



## Dustinbrady1215

Also, I saw that PIs can get housing first come first serve. Anyone know how fast those typically fill up or what the process is to get it? Obviously you need to get accepted into the program first but I was just looking for some further details. Thanks.


----------



## cagirl4life

So I have applied for the WDW Parks Summer Engineering PI, I know that I need full availability during that time. I am in 2 weddings in CA in July/August and a weekend trip planned to Vegas. What are my chances of getting off for the weddings? Is this PI a normal Monday to Friday job? If so I would only need a day off for both but that would be the same week and I would rather the week off. This is the one thing I am concerned about if I ever get to that point.


----------



## DD at the U

Hey! I'm new here, but looking for support going through the PI application process. I haven't done a CP and I graduated with a degree in biology in December so this round is really my last shot. 

I've applied for 4 PIs:
Agriculture Science - Biotechnology
Agriculture Scicene - Plant Science
Animal Programs - Reproductive Biology
Animal Science Environment Project Management Internship

So far for the first three I'm "in progress" and have received direct emails from the hiring department requesting additional info. No interviews scheduled. The last one I'm "submitted". 

Does anyone know about these science related PIs? Or if they will wait until March 8th to start scheduling interviews and making decisions?

Thanks in advance! All this worrying is driving me nuts!


----------



## DD at the U

Oh yeah, and does anybody have input on the PI housing??


----------



## DD at the U

cagirl4life said:


> So I have applied for the WDW Parks Summer Engineering PI, I know that I need full availability during that time. I am in 2 weddings in CA in July/August and a weekend trip planned to Vegas. What are my chances of getting off for the weddings? Is this PI a normal Monday to Friday job? If so I would only need a day off for both but that would be the same week and I would rather the week off. This is the one thing I am concerned about if I ever get to that point.



I had looked into programs previously and knew I had an event (a family member's graduation) during the length of the internship. I emailed the PI general questions contact email and they said they would be accommodating for a situation like that. So they may be understanding if you let them know in advance. You could email the program email and see what they say.


----------



## mrsxsparrow

Hey everyone! I'm not a Fall 2013 hopeful, but I AM a current Guest Relations PI. Just found this thread so I figured I'd pop in and say hello and good luck to everyone!

I'm also currently living in PI housing. So if anyone has any questions about anything related to the program, the role, interview process, housing, etc, just let me know!


----------



## DD at the U

mrsxsparrow said:


> Hey everyone! I'm not a Fall 2013 hopeful, but I AM a current Guest Relations PI. Just found this thread so I figured I'd pop in and say hello and good luck to everyone!
> 
> I'm also currently living in PI housing. So if anyone has any questions about anything related to the program, the role, interview process, housing, etc, just let me know!



Hi Nicole! I was interested in knowing more about the PI housing. How do you like it? Is it weird having so many roommates? Is it in a good location for most PIs? Thanks in advance!


----------



## leeg229

mrsxsparrow said:


> Hey everyone! I'm not a Fall 2013 hopeful, but I AM a current Guest Relations PI. Just found this thread so I figured I'd pop in and say hello and good luck to everyone!
> 
> I'm also currently living in PI housing. So if anyone has any questions about anything related to the program, the role, interview process, housing, etc, just let me know!



I'm coming for your job!!! haha Just kidding... kind of. Guest Relations was my top choice for role. So I've heard different things, but is there a second interview for guest relations or any of the Alumni positions? Do you get scheduled at different parks? Do you or can you be scheduled to give tours like keys to the kingdom or backstage magic? Do the GR PIs get trained to be VIP guides? Before accepting your role is it possible to find out if there is available housing? I don't want to give up my CP acceptance for the PI and then find out that there is no room in PI housing and end up not being able to do either. Do you sign up for PI housing online or is it whoever gets down to Florida first get the available rooms?

Sorry for so many questions!


----------



## jtwescoat

Got my interview set up for Monday. Any tips?


----------



## DD at the U

jtwescoat said:


> Got my interview set up for Monday. Any tips?



What PI are you interviewing for? I suggest reviewing your resume and staying calm!


----------



## jtwescoat

Yellow shoes advertising, PR, CMR

Are there specific questions they normally ask?


----------



## Wishes Count

leeg229 said:


> I'm coming for your job!!! haha Just kidding... kind of. Guest Relations was my top choice for role. So I've heard different things, but is there a second interview for guest relations or any of the Alumni positions? Do you get scheduled at different parks? Do you or can you be scheduled to give tours like keys to the kingdom or backstage magic? Do the GR PIs get trained to be VIP guides? Before accepting your role is it possible to find out if there is available housing? I don't want to give up my CP acceptance for the PI and then find out that there is no room in PI housing and end up not being able to do either. Do you sign up for PI housing online or is it whoever gets down to Florida first get the available rooms?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions!



I also want to know these answers!!! GR was my #1 choice


----------



## mrsxsparrow

DD at the U said:


> Hi Nicole! I was interested in knowing more about the PI housing. How do you like it? Is it weird having so many roommates? Is it in a good location for most PIs? Thanks in advance!



I like PI housing so far. The rules are not as strict as CP housing, and it includes some light housekeeping every other week (so no fighting about who has to clean to toilet haha). It's a nice place in an AWESOME location... My drive to work (I work at Magic Kingdom) is literally five minutes. It was just really convenient to not have to worry about finding a place, one that might be able to do a shorter lease (because the future past 6 months is uncertain), getting furniture, and finding roommates I could trust to pay their portion of rent and bills on time.

I came straight from CP housing so I have the same number of roommates as I did before. They are all two bedrooms with 4 people. My actual roommate and I share pretty opposite schedules so we don't run into each other much. Honestly I work closing shifts almost every night so I don't get home until almost everyone else is asleep so the number of them doesn't bother me.

We do have a washer and dryer in unit which, after living on the third floor and having to lug my laundry up and down for sixth months, is a LIFESAVER.

My main gripe about PI housing is the cost. It's $135 a week. If you add that all up, that means our collective rent is $2,160 a month, which is insane, even with all utilities included. You could easily find somewhere else where you didn't have to share a room for less money than you pay here.

You also don't get to pick your roommates like we did in CP housing. It's pretty much random as far as I can tell, although there is a little roommate matching questionnaire thing we filled out (are you messy or clean, do you smoke and does it bother you if others do, etc).

But overall I'm happy here. It was just so. much. easier.



leeg229 said:


> I'm coming for your job!!! haha Just kidding... kind of. Guest Relations was my top choice for role. So I've heard different things, but is there a second interview for guest relations or any of the Alumni positions? Do you get scheduled at different parks? Do you or can you be scheduled to give tours like keys to the kingdom or backstage magic? Do the GR PIs get trained to be VIP guides? Before accepting your role is it possible to find out if there is available housing? I don't want to give up my CP acceptance for the PI and then find out that there is no room in PI housing and end up not being able to do either. Do you sign up for PI housing online or is it whoever gets down to Florida first get the available rooms?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions!





Wishes Count said:


> I also want to know these answers!!! GR was my #1 choice



There was no second interview for GR, and as far as I've heard alumni only usually only has the one interview.

With GR you get a home, but you're able to pick up shifts somewhere else. For example, I'm Magic Kingdom GR, so I'll only ever get scheduled in MK, but if there's a shift on EHH for Animal Kingdom, or someone wants to give away their shift at Epcot, you can take it because GR is a global role. I haven't tried out another GR yet but I have some friends who have.

As for tours, yes, those all fall under GR. However, you can't audition for them until you're statused (which would happen if you stay on after your PI). I've heard that Epcot GR interns can audition for some of their tours (like the Segway), but that's the only park where you would be able to. I'm not Epcot so I don't really know how that works. And VIP tour guides usually have to be in GR for at least a year, although I've heard they're cutting down to 6 months. But either way, you can't give them as a PI.

As for housing, they asked me when they offered my the PI if I needed housing, and I said no (at that point I was going to live with a friend of mine). It wasn't until a few weeks later I decided I did want to live in PI housing but there was still room available. You sign up for it online after your acceptance. I'm not sure if there's a way to check if it's full before you accept, you'd have to ask your recruiter. But from my experience, as long as you don't wait until the last minute, you should be able to get a spot.

With all the new tech being rolled out, the GR position is changing a LOT right now... It's very exciting! MK has 29 interns right now, almost twice the usual amount, because of everything that's going on. GR positions are in City Hall and at the Window (though window training doesn't happen right away). With the new RFID tap-to-enter media, we also have GR at Park Entry for any issues there. Once MyMagic+ really rolls out, and the FastPass+ starts, we'll have a GR person at every FastPass+ station throughout the park. So definitely try to keep up with all the new tech stuff going on over here, because we're the ones that are going to have to know how to use or fix all of it!


----------



## DD at the U

mrsxsparrow said:


> I like PI housing so far. The rules are not as strict as CP housing, and it includes some light housekeeping every other week (so no fighting about who has to clean to toilet haha). It's a nice place in an AWESOME location... My drive to work (I work at Magic Kingdom) is literally five minutes. It was just really convenient to not have to worry about finding a place, one that might be able to do a shorter lease (because the future past 6 months is uncertain), getting furniture, and finding roommates I could trust to pay their portion of rent and bills on time.
> 
> I came straight from CP housing so I have the same number of roommates as I did before. They are all two bedrooms with 4 people. My actual roommate and I share pretty opposite schedules so we don't run into each other much. Honestly I work closing shifts almost every night so I don't get home until almost everyone else is asleep so the number of them doesn't bother me.
> 
> We do have a washer and dryer in unit which, after living on the third floor and having to lug my laundry up and down for sixth months, is a LIFESAVER.
> 
> My main gripe about PI housing is the cost. It's $135 a week. If you add that all up, that means our collective rent is $2,160 a month, which is insane, even with all utilities included. You could easily find somewhere else where you didn't have to share a room for less money than you pay here.
> 
> You also don't get to pick your roommates like we did in CP housing. It's pretty much random as far as I can tell, although there is a little roommate matching questionnaire thing we filled out (are you messy or clean, do you smoke and does it bother you if others do, etc).
> 
> But overall I'm happy here. It was just so. much. easier.



Thanks for the insight! I just graduated with my undergrad, and I've gone from dorms with roommates to an apartment with roommates to currently living by myself. So I've kind of seen it all and I was wondering how the PI housing would compare.


----------



## Wishes Count

mrsxsparrow said:


> I like PI housing so far. The rules are not as strict as CP housing, and it includes some light housekeeping every other week (so no fighting about who has to clean to toilet haha). It's a nice place in an AWESOME location... My drive to work (I work at Magic Kingdom) is literally five minutes. It was just really convenient to not have to worry about finding a place, one that might be able to do a shorter lease (because the future past 6 months is uncertain), getting furniture, and finding roommates I could trust to pay their portion of rent and bills on time.
> 
> I came straight from CP housing so I have the same number of roommates as I did before. They are all two bedrooms with 4 people. My actual roommate and I share pretty opposite schedules so we don't run into each other much. Honestly I work closing shifts almost every night so I don't get home until almost everyone else is asleep so the number of them doesn't bother me.
> 
> We do have a washer and dryer in unit which, after living on the third floor and having to lug my laundry up and down for sixth months, is a LIFESAVER.
> 
> My main gripe about PI housing is the cost. It's $135 a week. If you add that all up, that means our collective rent is $2,160 a month, which is insane, even with all utilities included. You could easily find somewhere else where you didn't have to share a room for less money than you pay here.
> 
> You also don't get to pick your roommates like we did in CP housing. It's pretty much random as far as I can tell, although there is a little roommate matching questionnaire thing we filled out (are you messy or clean, do you smoke and does it bother you if others do, etc).
> 
> But overall I'm happy here. It was just so. much. easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no second interview for GR, and as far as I've heard alumni only usually only has the one interview.
> 
> With GR you get a home, but you're able to pick up shifts somewhere else. For example, I'm Magic Kingdom GR, so I'll only ever get scheduled in MK, but if there's a shift on EHH for Animal Kingdom, or someone wants to give away their shift at Epcot, you can take it because GR is a global role. I haven't tried out another GR yet but I have some friends who have.
> 
> As for tours, yes, those all fall under GR. However, you can't audition for them until you're statused (which would happen if you stay on after your PI). I've heard that Epcot GR interns can audition for some of their tours (like the Segway), but that's the only park where you would be able to. I'm not Epcot so I don't really know how that works. And VIP tour guides usually have to be in GR for at least a year, although I've heard they're cutting down to 6 months. But either way, you can't give them as a PI.
> 
> As for housing, they asked me when they offered my the PI if I needed housing, and I said no (at that point I was going to live with a friend of mine). It wasn't until a few weeks later I decided I did want to live in PI housing but there was still room available. You sign up for it online after your acceptance. I'm not sure if there's a way to check if it's full before you accept, you'd have to ask your recruiter. But from my experience, as long as you don't wait until the last minute, you should be able to get a spot.
> 
> With all the new tech being rolled out, the GR position is changing a LOT right now... It's very exciting! MK has 29 interns right now, almost twice the usual amount, because of everything that's going on. GR positions are in City Hall and at the Window (though window training doesn't happen right away). With the new RFID tap-to-enter media, we also have GR at Park Entry for any issues there. Once MyMagic+ really rolls out, and the FastPass+ starts, we'll have a GR person at every FastPass+ station throughout the park. So definitely try to keep up with all the new tech stuff going on over here, because we're the ones that are going to have to know how to use or fix all of it!




Thanks for the information! I am really hoping Disney picks me for this role! I did not realize that there were so many GR spots. I thought there were only 30 total for the whole resort! Obviously there are less at the other parks so there could be around 50-60 spots? 

Do you remember when you heard back in relation to the deadline to hear? They told us the latest would be April 26th. I guess I am asking how close to the deadline did you hear back? Were their additional steps you had to take before you got an offer? (Like they asked for transcripts or a background check?)

Are there housing "events" like on the CP? Is it easy to meet other PI's or more difficult? 

 What are your plans for after your PI ends? Are you looking to be statused in GR? or are you interested in moving elsewhere in the company (or outside the company?) 

Thanks again!!


----------



## mrsxsparrow

Wishes Count said:


> Thanks for the information! I am really hoping Disney picks me for this role! I did not realize that there were so many GR spots. I thought there were only 30 total for the whole resort! Obviously there are less at the other parks so there could be around 50-60 spots?
> 
> Do you remember when you heard back in relation to the deadline to hear? They told us the latest would be April 26th. I guess I am asking how close to the deadline did you hear back? Were their additional steps you had to take before you got an offer? (Like they asked for transcripts or a background check?)
> 
> Are there housing "events" like on the CP? Is it easy to meet other PI's or more difficult?
> 
> What are your plans for after your PI ends? Are you looking to be statused in GR? or are you interested in moving elsewhere in the company (or outside the company?)
> 
> Thanks again!!



There aren't normally that many GR PI spots; this is literally just a freak timing thing with all the new tech stuff we're implementing and the GR spots that have opened up with that. From the rumblings going around it won't be this large of a group again... Most of us want to stay on and having so many interns has already caused problems with training and scheduling. Some people say that it's likely they'll have a lot of us stay to fill those extra positions and go back to a more normal sized intern group. Usually there's about 15 at MK, and 15 others spread around the other parks and DTD. But again, these are just rumors, no one really knows what's going to happen.

There aren't really housing events at Falcon (PI housing) but you do get an "offsite" housing ID so you can attend all the events at CP housing.

I heard back about three weeks before the deadline... I forget how long it had been since my interview but it sure seemed like FOREVER haha. It also seemed like everyone on the planet was getting a "yes" phone call before me but that wasn't actually the case haha.

There wasn't anything else extra I had to do after the interview... Just try to wait as patiently as possible. The did send an email asking permission to do a background check... But I swear that was like a month before the offer. And there were people who got the background check email and didn't end up getting an offer.

I'm hoping to stay on and get statused after my PI. I'd really like to possibly do some tours, and hopefully get into the training side of things. I'd love to be a trainer or facilitate the Bo Our Guest tours for new cast members. I don't really have a defined career goal here, just trying out different things and keeping my eyes peeled for new and exciting opportunities. Disney is a crazy place where things change all the time and new positions become available so I'm pretty much leaving myself open to all possibilities


----------



## leeg229

mrsxsparrow said:


> There aren't normally that many GR PI spots; this is literally just a freak timing thing with all the new tech stuff we're implementing and the GR spots that have opened up with that. From the rumblings going around it won't be this large of a group again... Most of us want to stay on and having so many interns has already caused problems with training and scheduling. Some people say that it's likely they'll have a lot of us stay to fill those extra positions and go back to a more normal sized intern group. Usually there's about 15 at MK, and 15 others spread around the other parks and DTD. But again, these are just rumors, no one really knows what's going to happen.
> 
> There aren't really housing events at Falcon (PI housing) but you do get an "offsite" housing ID so you can attend all the events at CP housing.
> 
> I heard back about three weeks before the deadline... I forget how long it had been since my interview but it sure seemed like FOREVER haha. It also seemed like everyone on the planet was getting a "yes" phone call before me but that wasn't actually the case haha.
> 
> There wasn't anything else extra I had to do after the interview... Just try to wait as patiently as possible. The did send an email asking permission to do a background check... But I swear that was like a month before the offer. And there were people who got the background check email and didn't end up getting an offer.
> 
> I'm hoping to stay on and get statused after my PI. I'd really like to possibly do some tours, and hopefully get into the training side of things. I'd love to be a trainer or facilitate the Bo Our Guest tours for new cast members. I don't really have a defined career goal here, just trying out different things and keeping my eyes peeled for new and exciting opportunities. Disney is a crazy place where things change all the time and new positions become available so I'm pretty much leaving myself open to all possibilities



Thanks for all of the info! I want this really bad and I'm being cautiously optimistic about my chances.


----------



## surferdude

Hi! Im dan, I applied for 2 PIs, the digital media and game designer internships. I'm super nervous since I doubt I will be the most/best qualified; my school does more concept/theory based work rather than technical skills but I figured I will never know unless I try. Now I just can't wait to hear back, submitted them a week ago and they haven't made any progress yet


----------



## DD at the U

surferdude said:


> Hi! Im dan, I applied for 2 PIs, the digital media and game designer internships. I'm super nervous since I doubt I will be the most/best qualified; my school does more concept/theory based work rather than technical skills but I figured I will never know unless I try. Now I just can't wait to hear back, submitted them a week ago and they haven't made any progress yet



Hi Dan! Welcome to the waiting game! I have a PI that hasn't had any progress since I applied 2 weeks ago. I'm hoping after the applications close on March 8th we'll start to see progress!!


----------



## Dustinbrady1215

If you're lucky enough to receive an offer, does anyone know how long you have to decide to accept?


----------



## delmar411

Dustinbrady1215 said:
			
		

> If you're lucky enough to receive an offer, does anyone know how long you have to decide to accept?



Not very long.  It's pretty much a decide right then.  They make the offer on the phone and I believe you have to accept it verbally and then they send you the formal paperwork to accept and you only have 2days to submit that or you are out.


----------



## jtwescoat

Just finished my initial phone interview. I think it went really well and had some good answers. Now the waiting game is going to kill me! Does anyone know if all internships require a second interview?


----------



## cagirl4life

So I think I have applied to all of them I could possibly apply for.

I am in progress for:
Park and Resorts Engineering PI (summer, fall, and DLR summer)
ESPN Engineering PI (summer)
College Program (back up and interviewed Friday 2/22)

I am in submission for:
Corporate Sourcing and Procurement PI (summer) 
Corporate DTSS Mission Critical Facilities PI (6 month)



Has anyone seen any movement on any of these? I know engineering is usually one of the last to get any type of movement. Is there the initial interviews like the MIs and Alumni PIs? Or is it just an interview if the hiring manager is interested in you? The only one closed now is the Summer WDW one so I thought I might see movement in that one soon.... 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TinkerTalent

It's always easier to wait when you know others are waiting too!

My name is Amanda and this is my second timing applying for a PI. I have already worked in Enterntainment, but this time I'm interested in a PI. All of the internships I applied for are Employee Relations ones - I'm a Human Resource major. So far, I am "In Progress" for 4 of them! I had my interview for the Alumni only positions about a week and a half ago, and the lady interviewing told me at the end that I might have to wait longer since I interviewed during the very first week of interviews! Her and I joked for a minute or two about the fact that we all hate waiting, but I thanked her for giving me peace of mind!

Anyways, I applied for the Sourcing and Procurement Summer Internship too, but that one is still "In Submission" which is very surprising since I applied for it back in November. I honestly forgot I was still in the running until I loaded my Dashboard again after the Christmas holiday lol! 

I love reading all your posts, and I'm so happy I joined!


----------



## Dustinbrady1215

delmar411 said:


> Not very long.  It's pretty much a decide right then.  They make the offer on the phone and I believe you have to accept it verbally and then they send you the formal paperwork to accept and you only have 2days to submit that or you are out.



Great -- thanks for the help


----------



## LisaB26

Somehow I've managed to stay "In Progress" for the MI Theme Park Ops -- anyone know exactly what the responsibilities of this job are (beyond the broad description listed on the application)?!  I envision myself running Adventureland  but something tells me that's not quite what this PI is all about!


----------



## Cais

Well they never train interns on adventure land, only liberty square, so I can tel you that part is just a dream .

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## cagirl4life

Have my screener interview tomorrow. Has anyone gone through the interview screener for engineering jobs? I am not really sure what to expect. I know the basis why do you want the PI but not really sure what else they could ask.


----------



## cindy17

cagirl4life said:


> Have my screener interview tomorrow. Has anyone gone through the interview screener for engineering jobs? I am not really sure what to expect. I know the basis why do you want the PI but not really sure what else they could ask.



Just curious how you were informed of your screener interview?  My son is in progress for a summer and fall engineering PI.  He has been waiting patiently for an interview.  In 2012 for the spring PI, he was "interview stage" nearly the entire waiting time and NEVER got an interview!  He's hoping that since he's been "in progress" for a couple of weeks now, this time will be different. Good luck on your interview tomorrow!


----------



## jtwescoat

cindy17 said:


> Just curious how you were informed of your screener interview?  My son is in progress for a summer and fall engineering PI.  He has been waiting patiently for an interview.  In 2012 for the spring PI, he was "interview stage" nearly the entire waiting time and NEVER got an interview!  He's hoping that since he's been "in progress" for a couple of weeks now, this time will be different. Good luck on your interview tomorrow!



They will send him an email asking him to click a link to set up a time for a phone interview. He must select an interview time within two days of receiving the email.


----------



## cindy17

jtwescoat said:


> They will send him an email asking him to click a link to set up a time for a phone interview. He must select an interview time within two days of receiving the email.



Thank you! Hopefully he will hear something soon!


----------



## jtwescoat

cindy17 said:


> Thank you! Hopefully he will hear something soon!



It seems like most interviews are going to take place between this week and next week. I had my interview monday morning. It also seems like the process is moving along a lot faster than previous application terms.


----------



## cindy17

Was ur  interview Monday for an engineering PI?


----------



## cagirl4life

cindy17 said:


> Just curious how you were informed of your screener interview?  My son is in progress for a summer and fall engineering PI.  He has been waiting patiently for an interview.  In 2012 for the spring PI, he was "interview stage" nearly the entire waiting time and NEVER got an interview!  He's hoping that since he's been "in progress" for a couple of weeks now, this time will be different. Good luck on your interview tomorrow!



Yea like said I got an email. Unfortunately it was during the period when dashboard was down. When it was finally up I was able to schedule it for tomorrow. It also has a thing on the dashboard. Mine was under the assistive technology PI. In the pending invitations part it had a link to schedule the interview. 

I understand the long wait. I did it last year with no interview ever. This time I applied for more (b/c I am graduating I can do fall ones now to and not delay graduation for a year). It has been like a month I think since I applied for my first one and pretty much immediately went in progress. The only progress I have seen is the NLIC I have gotten from a few. (WDI they hired and closed it) From the facebook group I am the first of the few engineers there to get an interview.


----------



## bkm12c

Ciao tutti, 

I just applied for the Environmental conservation education internship. Did any one else ever do it? anyone else apply for it? Good luck to everyone!


----------



## cindy17

cagirl4life said:


> Yea like said I got an email. Unfortunately it was during the period when dashboard was down. When it was finally up I was able to schedule it for tomorrow. It also has a thing on the dashboard. Mine was under the assistive technology PI. In the pending invitations part it had a link to schedule the interview.
> 
> I understand the long wait. I did it last year with no interview ever. This time I applied for more (b/c I am graduating I can do fall ones now to and not delay graduation for a year). It has been like a month I think since I applied for my first one and pretty much immediately went in progress. The only progress I have seen is the NLIC I have gotten from a few. (WDI they hired and closed it) From the facebook group I am the first of the few engineers there to get an interview.



Thank you so much for your reply! It was very informative.  Seriously, we thought my son was the ONLY applicant last year who did not get an interview! Makes no sense, really, to put someone in "interview stage" and not schedule an interview.  Oh well.  We're moving on! Your response gave us some encouragement that this time will be different!  Good luck today!  If possible let us know how the questions were!


----------



## electricshock

Hi!  I applied to a few PIs back in early February, and most of them are still in the Submission phase on the Dashboard.  Should I be worried about this?  Two of them have been "In Progress" for a while, too, and all this talk of people getting interviews is making me nervous!


----------



## pipermae

electricshock said:
			
		

> Hi!  I applied to a few PIs back in early February, and most of them are still in the Submission phase on the Dashboard.  Should I be worried about this?  Two of them have been "In Progress" for a while, too, and all this talk of people getting interviews is making me nervous!



Have you had your initial interview, yet?


----------



## cagirl4life

cindy17 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! It was very informative.  Seriously, we thought my son was the ONLY applicant last year who did not get an interview! Makes no sense, really, to put someone in "interview stage" and not schedule an interview.  Oh well.  We're moving on! Your response gave us some encouragement that this time will be different!  Good luck today!  If possible let us know how the questions were!



Thanks!! I will try and let you know! Hopefully your son will get an interview soon!


----------



## electricshock

pipermae said:


> Have you had your initial interview, yet?



No, I haven't heard anything from Disney apart from the initial "thank you for applying" emails and one NLIC email for one of the PI's I applied for.


----------



## pipermae

electricshock said:


> No, I haven't heard anything from Disney apart from the initial "thank you for applying" emails and one NLIC email for one of the PI's I applied for.



I know there are still a lot of people out there doing their initial interviews. So I would keep an eye out. Have you checked your dashboard to make sure? And make sure to keep an eye on the spam folder. Almost all of my e-mails have gone to my inbox EXCEPT the one telling me to schedule my interview. That one went to my spam box.


----------



## electricshock

pipermae said:


> I know there are still a lot of people out there doing their initial interviews. So I would keep an eye out. Have you checked your dashboard to make sure? And make sure to keep an eye on the spam folder. Almost all of my e-mails have gone to my inbox EXCEPT the one telling me to schedule my interview. That one went to my spam box.



My Dashboard still says either "In Progress" or "Submission" for all of them except the NLIC, and my spam is empty.  But as long as there are other people in the same general spot in the process as I am, I guess it's ok!  Thank you for your help!


----------



## cindy17

pipermae said:


> I know there are still a lot of people out there doing their initial interviews. So I would keep an eye out. Have you checked your dashboard to make sure? And make sure to keep an eye on the spam folder. Almost all of my e-mails have gone to my inbox EXCEPT the one telling me to schedule my interview. That one went to my spam box.



Thanks for the info that it could possibly be in "spam".  I'll be sure to have my son check there daily also.


----------



## delmar411

cindy17 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info that it could possibly be in "spam".  I'll be sure to have my son check there daily also.



He needs to watch his dashboard.  Just once per day is sufficient because all emails they send are also posted there under 1 of the jobs, if he's applied for more than 1 job.  And there will be a link on the dashboard to schedule his interview so that's really all he needs to check.


----------



## marykate14

Hi all! I'm graduating from Duke in may and applied to a marketing PI about two weeks ago. After one week I got 2 emails - one saying that I was NLIC and the other saying I was a good match for a different PI (which I didn't see the first time around and actually like a lot better!). Its in California which is cool but a little scary because I'm an east coaster. 4 days after applying I got an email to schedule a phone interview! I was beyond excited and scheduled it for yesterday at 6:45 pm since I had to work until 5. I got the call at 6:40 saying that the computer system was down and I'd have to reschedule  I'd spent all day freaking out for nothing. I still haven't gotten the email to reschedule but it's making me flip every time I get an email which seems to be about every ten minutes...


----------



## cagirl4life

marykate14 said:


> Hi all! I'm graduating from Duke in may and applied to a marketing PI about two weeks ago. After one week I got 2 emails - one saying that I was NLIC and the other saying I was a good match for a different PI (which I didn't see the first time around and actually like a lot better!). Its in California which is cool but a little scary because I'm an east coaster. 4 days after applying I got an email to schedule a phone interview! I was beyond excited and scheduled it for yesterday at 6:45 pm since I had to work until 5. I got the call at 6:40 saying that the computer system was down and I'd have to reschedule  I'd spent all day freaking out for nothing. I still haven't gotten the email to reschedule but it's making me flip every time I get an email which seems to be about every ten minutes...



I called like 2 hours ago and they said the email should be coming out shortly. I was stressing too. If you don't get an email by the end of the day you should call and they will resend it. Check your spam and dashboard because it should show there.


----------



## cindy17

delmar411 said:


> He needs to watch his dashboard.  Just once per day is sufficient because all emails they send are also posted there under 1 of the jobs, if he's applied for more than 1 job.  And there will be a link on the dashboard to schedule his interview so that's really all he needs to check.



Thanks! Yes, he's checking the dashboard daily too! Like I've said before, we're hoping he at least gets an interview this time!


----------



## msbriezyb

APPLICATIONS CLOSE ONE WEEK FROM TODAY!! I am soo excited because maybe in the next 4-8 weeks we will start to see movement and hopefully acceptances. I am still in submission for Park event & ticket sales, and IP for disneyland CP housing and Alumni-ONLY Here is to hopefully some good news soon


----------



## pipermae

NLIC for Resort Sales. Still in progress for Lodging & Theme Park Ops mgmt.


----------



## DisneyGirlie

I had my screening interview this week. Interviews never get to the point of being easy, no matter how many times you do them. I got so far in the PI process last semester, that there's no reason why I shouldn't get to the same point this time.

It gave me a couple of ounces of extra confidence, but it was still stressful. I have a habit of making my interviews long, so when it started off and my interviewer said "We'll be talking for about 20 minutes" in my head, I was like "nope."

And sure enough, my interview lasted 42 minutes. 

It's partially a good thing and partially bad. I'm so nervous answering that I feel like I repeat the same things and go in a circular motion, which takes unnecessarily longer. However, at the end I asked a bunch of questions, so that's good as well.

Maybe we'll all hear something soon.


----------



## TinkerTalent

I need some insight. At this point I am "In Progress" for four internships. I've done some research about what exactly this means, and many people agree that more than not, being in progress leads to getting an interview. And others agree you can go NLIC right after moving into the in progress stage. I'm an optimist and like to think that "In progress" means that they have looked at your things, like you, and are waiting to start scheduling interviews? Do people agree? What are your thoughts...


----------



## cagirl4life

Just got done with my interview. Feel actually kinda good about it. Like I don't think I could have done much better. There was no specific engineering questions but I made sure to talk about what I have done in engineering. I do not have any experience outside of school so I really wanted to highlight that. I was also able to relate my job experience (I teach preschool dance) to how that could help with a real job. I really have no idea how I did but I did. The interviewer (Linda) was getting annoyed with the computer because it kept freezing so I had to repeat a few answers for her. Also in the beginning of the interview the phone cut out so she couldn't hear what I said. She also made sure to note the hands on of my school which was really nice.

So here goes more waiting!


----------



## cagirl4life

TinkerTalent said:


> I need some insight. At this point I am "In Progress" for four internships. I've done some research about what exactly this means, and many people agree that more than not, being in progress leads to getting an interview. And others agree you can go NLIC right after moving into the in progress stage. I'm an optimist and like to think that "In progress" means that they have looked at your things, like you, and are waiting to start scheduling interviews? Do people agree? What are your thoughts...



I am in no means an expert but I think In Progress means that someone will look at you stuff and from there decide if they want to interview you or not. I figure if I hit In Progress at least some human will look at my stuff and decide my fate from there.....  getting a rejection after an actual person looks at it, while still hard, is so much easier to handle than getting rejected by the computer. I have had 1 I think go in progress the NLIC but I cannot remember for sure.


----------



## marykate14

I had my phone screen this morning! It lasted for 24 minutes, and now, like everyone else, I'm playing the waiting game. Has anyone had a second interview yet?


----------



## TinkerTalent

It's been two weeks since my initial interview, and I'm getting antsy as we get closer and closer to the deadline for applicants. Thank GOD my interviewer told me the wait would be long for me since I interviewed so early - otherwise, I'd be freaking out! This is my second time applying for the internships, and I worked a lot harder this time, so hopefully it pays off! For the people who wrote cover letters - how many did you write? I just wrote one that basically highlights ALL of my relevant skills, but I hear of some people writing one for EACH internship! I'd be writing a lot! Do they matter anyways? I hate that it's *technically* optional!!


----------



## kcrichard

So um, is it unheard of for someone to be offered an internship and just skip interviews completely?


----------



## surferdude

TinkerTalent said:


> It's been two weeks since my initial interview, and I'm getting antsy as we get closer and closer to the deadline for applicants. Thank GOD my interviewer told me the wait would be long for me since I interviewed so early - otherwise, I'd be freaking out! This is my second time applying for the internships, and I worked a lot harder this time, so hopefully it pays off! For the people who wrote cover letters - how many did you write? I just wrote one that basically highlights ALL of my relevant skills, but I hear of some people writing one for EACH internship! I'd be writing a lot! Do they matter anyways? I hate that it's *technically* optional!!



I wrote 1 for each PI. In mine there are a couple similarities but were written seperatly. In my understanding it is more of a formality, but depends on who is looking at it as well (if you think about it, they could think that you didnt care enough to take the 10 mins to write one and just think your lazy or not as interested). Although I have no idea if this helped me at all


----------



## delmar411

kcrichard said:
			
		

> So um, is it unheard of for someone to be offered an internship and just skip interviews completely?



yes.


----------



## ibaw

kcrichard said:


> So um, is it unheard of for someone to be offered an internship and just skip interviews completely?



Yes and no... they usually have to do one 'interview' however if the department knows who they want ahead of time, you may skip the entire process, have 1 'interview' and then be offered (and by no means is this the norm... but I have heard of it happening in rare occasions)


----------



## kcrichard

Then I think I just got it... Applied back in mid December, heard nothing until yesterday when a 407 number called. The job was offered five minutes into the conversation, but they have to check and see if they can push the start date back a week for my exams before it's finalized. Nothing's on the dashboard, feels kinda surreal.


----------



## cindy17

cagirl4life said:


> Just got done with my interview. Feel actually kinda good about it. Like I don't think I could have done much better. There was no specific engineering questions but I made sure to talk about what I have done in engineering. I do not have any experience outside of school so I really wanted to highlight that. I was also able to relate my job experience (I teach preschool dance) to how that could help with a real job. I really have no idea how I did but I did. The interviewer (Linda) was getting annoyed with the computer because it kept freezing so I had to repeat a few answers for her. Also in the beginning of the interview the phone cut out so she couldn't hear what I said. She also made sure to note the hands on of my school which was really nice.
> 
> So here goes more waiting!



Glad to hear your interview went well!  I have a couple of questions: Are you interviewing for the summer engineering PI or fall?  Also, on the PIs my son applied for (both summer and fall, both this year and 2012) their was a mention of a desired requirement for fluency in mandarin.  Was this brought up at all?  My son is NOT fluent in mandarin and was hoping this will not be his downfall! Funny, last year he waited so long for an interview (and never got one!), we said he probably could LEARN mandarin in the time he was waiting!


----------



## marykate14

kcrichard said:


> Then I think I just got it... Applied back in mid December, heard nothing until yesterday when a 407 number called. The job was offered five minutes into the conversation, but they have to check and see if they can push the start date back a week for my exams before it's finalized. Nothing's on the dashboard, feels kinda surreal.



Which position did you apply for? Did it seem like one of the usual positions (e.g. marketing, communications, engineering, etc.) or did is it a more unique position?


----------



## Wishes Count

I've been accepted for Fall Advantage as a Concierge! I am beyond happy as this was my #1 choice. My arrival date is May 20TH 

I waited 18 days without hearing anything! I am still waiting to hear about PI's but no matter what I am moving to Florida after Graduation!!

And if GR doesn't work out this time around hopefully this role will help me get there next season!!


----------



## kcrichard

marykate14 said:


> Which position did you apply for? Did it seem like one of the usual positions (e.g. marketing, communications, engineering, etc.) or did is it a more unique position?



I applied to the general summer engineering posting, specifying in my resume/cover letter that I wanted to do design work. They asked if I would be interested in a non-design engineering position instead, and I said yes. The whole call lasted maybe 7 minutes.


----------



## pipermae

Wishes Count said:


> I've been accepted for Fall Advantage as a Concierge! I am beyond happy as this was my #1 choice. My arrival date is May 20TH
> 
> I waited 18 days without hearing anything! I am still waiting to hear about PI's but no matter what I am moving to Florida after Graduation!!
> 
> And if GR doesn't work out this time around hopefully this role will help me get there next season!!



Congrats!!!!


----------



## cagirl4life

cindy17 said:


> Glad to hear your interview went well!  I have a couple of questions: Are you interviewing for the summer engineering PI or fall?  Also, on the PIs my son applied for (both summer and fall, both this year and 2012) their was a mention of a desired requirement for fluency in mandarin.  Was this brought up at all?  My son is NOT fluent in mandarin and was hoping this will not be his downfall! Funny, last year he waited so long for an interview (and never got one!), we said he probably could LEARN mandarin in the time he was waiting!



I applied for both summer and fall and then both WDW and DLR. No they did not ask about Mandarin but I think in the application it asked it (I applied for too many so I can't remember). That was only on the WDW ones so it must have something to do with one of those jobs and I am in no mean fluent in mandarin. And thanks! Hopefully some pixie dust will fall upon your son and he will get an interview soon!


----------



## heaven2dc

kcrichard said:


> Then I think I just got it... Applied back in mid December, heard nothing until yesterday when a 407 number called. The job was offered five minutes into the conversation, but they have to check and see if they can push the start date back a week for my exams before it's finalized. Nothing's on the dashboard, feels kinda surreal.



Congrats!!  What internship were you offered?


----------



## heaven2dc

I was checking my Dashboard tonight and noticed that one of the PI's I applied for is now "in progress".  I'm "in progress" for DL CP (well actually pending) so I wonder if they will use my interview from the CP or email me for an interview. 

It's the WDPRO Finance Internship which I interviewed for last year (I was in "interview" stage up until the last week that they were making decisions and got denied).  Has anyone ever been accepted for a PI without an interview or at least they considered you based on a separate interview like the CP?  I also applied to the Disneyland Resorts Park Events & Ticket Sales Internship again this year but no word yet.  I'm going to go crazy checking my emails and Dashboard over the next few weeks!!


----------



## kcrichard

heaven2dc said:


> Congrats!!  What internship were you offered?



Thanks! It's with Engineering Services at MK.

Also, good luck to everyone! If you don't get a PI this summer or fall, I highly recommend doing the CP and taking Disney classes that are relevant to your interests.


----------



## marykate14

Congrats!!


----------



## FieryPixieDust

So I just applied last night. I do question though, people have been applying for 2-4 internships. I clicked seven of them. I think I panicked and clicked on all the jobs I liked/was qualified for. Are you only supposed to zero in on a few? Because now I worry that I cast my line way too broadly.

I worked as a CP as an undergrad senior and now I'm graduating in May with a Masters in Education. So what I really want is either the Disney Traditions Internship or Disney University Leadership Development Internship or College & International Program Education Professional Internship.

Does anyone have any experience with these roles or know what the interviews are like? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## sfgadv02

Hey everyone, I just applied for the Finance/Accounting PI, am I suppose to wait for them to ask me to schedule an interview? After I applied, I noticed there were 8 purple bars next to the job application, but I did not see anything that symbolizes the steps of each bar.


----------



## delmar411

sfgadv02 said:


> Hey everyone, I just applied for the Finance/Accounting PI, am I suppose to wait for them to ask me to schedule an interview? After I applied, I noticed there were 8 purple bars next to the job application, but I did not see anything that symbolizes the steps of each bar.



yes they will email you if they want to schedule an interview.

The bars are:

1- Submission
2- In Progress
3-?
4- Interview Stage
5- Post Interview Stage
6- Offer Stage
7- Post Offer Stage
8-?


----------



## marykate14

I've already completed my first interview but my status has never changed from "in progress" - is that weird?


----------



## delmar411

marykate14 said:
			
		

> I've already completed my first interview but my status has never changed from "in progress" - is that weird?



Not this round.  This round they are just leaving people in progress.  Maybe it will change with 2nd interviews.


----------



## Cais

FieryPixieDust said:
			
		

> So I just applied last night. I do question though, people have been applying for 2-4 internships. I clicked seven of them. I think I panicked and clicked on all the jobs I liked/was qualified for. Are you only supposed to zero in on a few? Because now I worry that I cast my line way too broadly.
> 
> I worked as a CP as an undergrad senior and now I'm graduating in May with a Masters in Education. So what I really want is either the Disney Traditions Internship or Disney University Leadership Development Internship or College & International Program Education Professional Internship.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with these roles or know what the interviews are like? Any help would be appreciated!



I've been the Traditions intern since last June. Our interview is a lot of explaining what the role actually entails (we have to explicitly tell people that you do not facilitate traditions classes as an intern) with situational questions thrown in for good measure. It's a lot of work behind the scenes making sure our classes run smoothly and it's an amazing team. At one point I was the only coordinator on the team and absorbed a lot of responsibilities all at once, but now that we are back to full strength it'll be interesting to see how responsibilities get rearranged. 

I definitely strongly recommend not applying for more than about three PIs. Any more and you create the impression that you are shotgunning your résumé in an attempt to see what sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jtwescoat

Well that is unfortunate. I applied for 12 but only because I match all of the qualifications and they are positions I would love to do. Hope that doesn't disqualify me.


----------



## heaven2dc

jtwescoat said:


> Well that is unfortunate. I applied for 12 but only because I match all of the qualifications and they are positions I would love to do. Hope that doesn't disqualify me.



I felt the same way as you last year when I applied to several PI's (I think I applied to 8).  However, I did get picked to be interviewed for 3 of them and was actually in "interview" stage until the final week of decisions.  During the interview, the recruiter mentioned that I had applied to several but mentioned that she could see my desire to work for Disney and that they were all related so it didn't seem to be much of an issue.  But then I didn't get in so maybe it was after all.  This time I only applied to 3 and am "in progress" for one of them.

Good luck to you!


----------



## mrsxsparrow

FieryPixieDust said:


> So I just applied last night. I do question though, people have been applying for 2-4 internships. I clicked seven of them. I think I panicked and clicked on all the jobs I liked/was qualified for. Are you only supposed to zero in on a few? Because now I worry that I cast my line way too broadly.





jtwescoat said:


> Well that is unfortunate. I applied for 12 but only because I match all of the qualifications and they are positions I would love to do. Hope that doesn't disqualify me.



I applied for at least ten and ended up with my top choice. I just gave my interviewer my top three and explained why I really wanted those, but let her know that I really was interested in the others as well for various reasons. My case might be a little different because I made my own major in college by combining a little of a lot of different majors so I am qualified for a range of things, but as long as you can explain why you want what you applied for I don't think it necessarily hurts you to be a little broad.


----------



## jtwescoat

Did they ask you for your top choices in your initial screening interview or 2nd interview? They didn't ask in my initial one.


----------



## mrsxsparrow

jtwescoat said:


> Did they ask you for your top choices in your initial screening interview or 2nd interview? They didn't ask in my initial one.



My initial. I got NLIC'ed from a few non-alum PI's before an interview, so my interview was only for alum-only ones I had selected (which was 8 I believe?) and 1 non-alum PI. I never had a second interview.


----------



## cagirl4life

jtwescoat said:


> Well that is unfortunate. I applied for 12 but only because I match all of the qualifications and they are positions I would love to do. Hope that doesn't disqualify me.



I applied for 11. Of those 8 of them are for engineering so its all the same requirements (3 are exactly the same job just different time and location) and I have already been NLIC for one of them (computer threw me out of running, still cannot figure that one out). Then 3 where non-engineering that either where in contact with engineering (WDI contracts administrator and theme park ops MI) and one that just seemed really interesting to me (Disneyland Resort University PI) sadly all 3 of those went NLIC. As long as they are kind of centralized in area it shouldn't hurt to apply to multiple. Just don't apply to every single one you have the basic requirements for.


----------



## Disney4life222

Wow just got NLIC for three out of the eight internships I applied for and all at 1:00PM today.  Guess I wasn't as qualified as I thought for those few.  Geez no one does rejection like Disney lol!  At least they are getting the ball rolling on these and that I know I will still be going for the College Program!!


----------



## DD at the U

Disney4life222 said:


> Wow just got NLIC for three out of the eight internships I applied for and all at 1:00PM today.  Guess I wasn't as qualified as I thought for those few.  Geez no one does rejection like Disney lol!  At least they are getting the ball rolling on these and that I know I will still be going for the College Program!!



What internships did you apply for? I'm interested to see which programs are really starting to make decisions. I was thinking most would wait til the March 8th deadline... Goodluck with your other PIs!! Maybe that means you made it through one round of cuts for the others


----------



## FieryPixieDust

Cais said:


> I've been the Traditions intern since last June. Our interview is a lot of explaining what the role actually entails (we have to explicitly tell people that you do not facilitate traditions classes as an intern) with situational questions thrown in for good measure. It's a lot of work behind the scenes making sure our classes run smoothly and it's an amazing team. At one point I was the only coordinator on the team and absorbed a lot of responsibilities all at once, but now that we are back to full strength it'll be interesting to see how responsibilities get rearranged.
> 
> I definitely strongly recommend not applying for more than about three PIs. Any more and you create the impression that you are shotgunning your résumé in an attempt to see what sticks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thanks for the info! If you are not facilitating Traditions then what exactly does the job entail? Rosters, name tags, classroom set up? That kind of thing? Do you have typical hours? Because I wasn't sure how often they offered Traditions. Thanks!


----------



## SkipperJ

I applied for several PI's and didn't realize I was missing some qualifications for a few, so I was immediately NLIC'd. However, after my phone screening, one of them switched back to "In progress". Confusing!
Besides that one, I'm waiting to hear about Citizenship-Conservation, and Environmental Project Management.


----------



## Disney4life222

DD at the U said:


> What internships did you apply for? I'm interested to see which programs are really starting to make decisions. I was thinking most would wait til the March 8th deadline... Goodluck with your other PIs!! Maybe that means you made it through one round of cuts for the others



The ones I got NLIC for were Planning and Integration, Project Analysis, and CMR Data Management.  What was weird was that the the first two were added later on to the list like February 20th I think.


----------



## annamichele3

Hello everyone! My name is Anna and I applied for my first time for a PI through Disney. I have been doing a lot of research on the PI program through Disney and I am extremely excited but I still have a few questions. Does anyone know how competitive the Photography internships are? I applied for two but I realized after I applied that one of them said the dates were from February 2013 to April 2013 so that one is out. My other one says it's in progress and I have been checking back everyday to see if the status has changed. I see that they may not even look at apps until after the deadline which is March 8th for my program. I met the requirements and I have quite a bit of photography experience as well as leadership roles, but I know photography is a competitive career so I am really nervous. Has anyone else applied for a photography internship or actually done an internship for it?


----------



## DD at the U

Disney4life222 said:


> The ones I got NLIC for were Planning and Integration, Project Analysis, and CMR Data Management.  What was weird was that the the first two were added later on to the list like February 20th I think.



Maybe they were waiting to see if the current PIs would extend or not. I've heard that sometimes people will get an abrupt NLIC because the current intern decided to stay.


----------



## bandit90

annamichele3 said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Anna and I applied for my first time for a PI through Disney. I have been doing a lot of research on the PI program through Disney and I am extremely excited but I still have a few questions. Does anyone know how competitive the Photography internships are? I applied for two but I realized after I applied that one of them said the dates were from February 2013 to April 2013 so that one is out. My other one says it's in progress and I have been checking back everyday to see if the status has changed. I see that they may not even look at apps until after the deadline which is March 8th for my program. I met the requirements and I have quite a bit of photography experience as well as leadership roles, but I know photography is a competitive career so I am really nervous. Has anyone else applied for a photography internship or actually done an internship for it?



I applied for a photography one on February 24 and all I've heard is thanks for applying and that it is in progress.


----------



## AliSW

Are you immediately out of the running if you don't have all of the desired qualifications as well as required? or do they give a chance to people who have the required but maybe not all of the desired ones?


----------



## msbriezyb

Welp today I went NLIC for park event ticket sales.. I felt highly qualified but its ok. I am still IP for alumni only which has my top ones anyway also I am still IP for Disneyland CP Housing... apps close friday so in the next 4-6 weeks we should start seeing alot of action hopefully good action


----------



## disneygirl11

Hey everyone!

I'm new here. I've been lurking for quite a while (sorry if that comes off creepy haha) trying to get as much info on the CP and PI programs as possible. I am finding there is not a ton of info about the PI process, especially for the Weddings internship. I was wondering if anyone here has ever interviewed for any of the wedding related PI's, or maybe know someone who has? I have an interview lined up with the Fairy Tale Weddings department this week and my nerves are shot! lol. My screening interview was not bad at all, but I know this next interview will take it to another level entirely. I was just wondering if they typically do panel interviews, one-on-one, or generally what to expect. The lady who scheduled me for an interview was very busy at the time and apologized for not being able to stay on the phone longer and give more details, but she said we would chat plenty during my interview. 

Anyway, I was just wondering if anyone had been through the interview process before with this department. I understand that it's super competitive, so I'm not getting my hopes up, I was just wondering if anyone had any tips or advice! Good luck to everyone trying to secure PI's or CP spots!!!


----------



## Cais

FieryPixieDust said:


> Thanks for the info! If you are not facilitating Traditions then what exactly does the job entail? Rosters, name tags, classroom set up? That kind of thing? Do you have typical hours? Because I wasn't sure how often they offered Traditions. Thanks!



Pretty much! Except during the crazy CP season when we go in at 11, I'm typically in at either 630, 730, 830, or 9. 40 hours a week and the two interns are typically Tuesday-Saturday.

We can put through as many as 1600 cast members through Traditions in a week, which lets you know how often we have classes (Our biggest class room holds 80 participants). We also support Disney Cruise Line worldwide. It's very much an operation, which is why we need people with Operations experience.


----------



## FieryPixieDust

Cais said:


> Pretty much! Except during the crazy CP season when we go in at 11, I'm typically in at either 630, 730, 830, or 9. 40 hours a week and the two interns are typically Tuesday-Saturday.
> 
> We can put through as many as 1600 cast members through Traditions in a week, which lets you know how often we have classes (Our biggest class room holds 80 participants). We also support Disney Cruise Line worldwide. It's very much an operation, which is why we need people with Operations experience.



Holy moly! I never even knew all that! It actually sounds like a lot of fun to be honest with you. Thanks so much for the info! I scheduled my interview for later this week so wish me luck.


----------



## TinkerTalent

Had my interview for the College Program yesterday! Applied for only hospitality ones since I already work in a hotel! Does anyone know what the "Disney Desk" in California is? I loving getting my "Plan B" set up, but all I can think about still is some sort of movement on my PI Dashboard!


----------



## cagirl4life

TinkerTalent said:


> Had my interview for the College Program yesterday! Applied for only hospitality ones since I already work in a hotel! Does anyone know what the "Disney Desk" in California is? I loving getting my "Plan B" set up, but all I can think about still is some sort of movement on my PI Dashboard!



Disney Desk is the desk in the good neighbor hotels (disney endorsed). They sell tickets from there and answer questions about the park because most guest are going to the parks that stay in that area


----------



## TinkerTalent

Thanks!


----------



## heaven2dc

Has anyone else received any updates regarding their PI's this week?  I received a NLIC email regarding Disneyland Resort Park Events & Ticket Sales Internship.  I'm still in progress for WDPRO Finance Internship so really hoping for that one!  I also got NLIC for the DLCP this week - pretty discouraging.


----------



## kiteflight

I just got offered the Management-Catering professional internship today! Super new to this thread but I graduate in May and am moving to Orlando! See yall in June!


----------



## ashdanielle

kiteflight said:


> I just got offered the Management-Catering professional internship today! Super new to this thread but I graduate in May and am moving to Orlando! See yall in June!




Congratulations!! that's amazing!! did you only have one interview?


----------



## delmar411

kiteflight said:
			
		

> I just got offered the Management-Catering professional internship today! Super new to this thread but I graduate in May and am moving to Orlando! See yall in June!



Congrats!!


----------



## kiteflight

ashdanielle said:


> Congratulations!! that's amazing!! did you only have one interview?



Yes, I had one in-person interview and then they called the next week (yesterday). They were recruiting at a hospitality conference I attended in Orlando. They said they're about to begin the next round for the on-line applicants. Good luck everyone!


----------



## kiteflight

mrsxsparrow said:


> Hey everyone! I'm not a Fall 2013 hopeful, but I AM a current Guest Relations PI. Just found this thread so I figured I'd pop in and say hello and good luck to everyone!
> 
> I'm also currently living in PI housing. So if anyone has any questions about anything related to the program, the role, interview process, housing, etc, just let me know!



I guess I don't have enough posts so I can't send messages...

How are you enjoying the program? Ive never worked for Disney/ done the DCP so I am going into this completely blind. Also, as you probably know MIs are not offered housing. I am trying to get my own housing in Falcon Square since that's where the other PIs are. Do you think that is a good idea?


----------



## msbriezyb

kiteflight said:


> I just got offered the Management-Catering professional internship today! Super new to this thread but I graduate in May and am moving to Orlando! See yall in June!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## TheWickerMan

Just got a phone interview confirmation! Applied only a few days ago so I can't believe I got it so quickly!


----------



## FieryPixieDust

Is anyone here applying for any of the Education PI's? Disney Traditions Internship, College & International Program Education Professional Internship, or Disney University Leadership Development Internship? Just wondering. This waiting game is going to be the death of me!


----------



## msbriezyb

FieryPixieDust said:


> Is anyone here applying for any of the Education PI's? Disney Traditions Internship, College & International Program Education Professional Internship, or Disney University Leadership Development Internship? Just wondering. This waiting game is going to be the death of me!



I applied for traditions! I was told though you will not actually be teaching traditions its more behind the scene.


----------



## Cais

This is true. I'm teaching Traditions but it was really more of a outside the scope of the position kind of thing and it's for Operating Participants. *goes back to studying scripts*

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DisneyBadger84

Why is the "traditions" internship listed as on the website? I have until midnight to apply and I can find it please help.


----------



## TheWickerMan

DisneyBadger84 said:


> Why is the "traditions" internship listed as on the website? I have until midnight to apply and I can find it please help.



I could be wrong, but it's one of the one's included in the ALUMNI ONLY professional internship selection


----------



## DisneyBadger84

I wish I knew the time frame for these applications. <3 like what's the latest they csn notify you?


----------



## delmar411

DisneyBadger84 said:
			
		

> I wish I knew the time frame for these applications. <3 like what's the latest they csn notify you?



April 26th is the date I believe.


----------



## SkipperJ

One of the positions I applied for was cancelled 
Sad day.


----------



## Wishes Count

Today's the last day to apply for the majority of the PIs!!  Now we should start seeing some additional interviews (If your dept does them) and hopefully offers for all of us!


----------



## DD at the U

Wishes Count said:


> Today's the last day to apply for the majority of the PIs!!  Now we should start seeing some additional interviews (If your dept does them) and hopefully offers for all of us!



This was one of my first thoughts this morning!


----------



## leeg229

DD at the U said:


> This was one of my first thoughts this morning!



Me too. Great minds think alike I guess! 

I can't wait to hear about guest relations!


----------



## TheWickerMan

So do most of the Alumni Only positions have multiple interviews? Or is it just the Phone Screen Interview and then they make a decision?


----------



## cagirl4life

DisneyBadger84 said:
			
		

> I wish I knew the time frame for these applications. <3 like what's the latest they csn notify you?



I've heard both April 26th and May 1st. So we should hear by then. Which hopefully I will hear good news because my birthday is May 1st and it would be nice to celebrate getting this too!


----------



## AliSW

I got an email for the phone screen interview. I'll look back for what people said about their interviews but what are some questions they ask? (alumni only)


----------



## Cais

In about three weeks the departments will get their list of names and have about a week to make their decisions. Then about 2 weeks later casting will call people. Only about 5 weeks left!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## heaven2dc

Got my NLIC email today for the PI - WDPRO Finance Internship    Not sure if I can apply for any more - hate to think this is the end until next time.  I'm in my senior year graduating in November 2013 - I'm not sure if I have too much experience given my age or because I'm older than other candidates that they really won't even consider me no matter what.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## DisneyBadger84

I received 2 NLIC emails 2day. But I'm waiting on my statuses if my other ones. I'm older as well. I'm hoping they can see that older people need experience also. I'm really praying for a chance. This is my 2nd round of applications. Maybe persistence will pay off!!! <3.


----------



## delmar411

heaven2dc said:
			
		

> Got my NLIC email today for the PI - WDPRO Finance Internship    Not sure if I can apply for any more - hate to think this is the end until next time.  I'm in my senior year graduating in November 2013 - I'm not sure if I have too much experience given my age or because I'm older than other candidates that they really won't even consider me no matter what.
> 
> Good luck everyone!



They dont take age into account but they do weigh lots of experience as something to look further into.  They have their own ways of doing things and overly experienced people tend to relate everything to how they've done it in the past.

As long as you present yourself in the right manner, experience wont hold you back.


----------



## delmar411

DisneyBadger84 said:
			
		

> I received 2 NLIC emails 2day. But I'm waiting on my statuses if my other ones. I'm older as well. I'm hoping they can see that older people need experience also. I'm really praying for a chance. This is my 2nd round of applications. Maybe persistence will pay off!!! <3.



My DH is 35 & doing the internship.  Not sure what you classify as older but he's one of the oldest interns he's come across.


----------



## tggrbuny

delmar411 said:


> My DH is 35 & doing the internship.  Not sure what you classify as older but he's one of the oldest interns he's come across.



I am an intern and I am almost 50.  My work experience was a factor in the postion that I got.


----------



## mcarp

Whoops I think I posted in the wrong thread. 

I am a sophomore (with junior standing) at Virginia Tech majoring in Industrial and Systems Engineering. 

I just received a fall 2013 PI as a costuming/entertainment analyst intern. I am still reading through the thread to see if other people have accepted their positions yet. Has anyone else had this internship in the past or in the fall with me? 

Can't wait for this amazing experience!!


----------



## AliSW

I have the alumni only interview tomorrow ahhhhhhhhh I hope I won't be as nervous because I'm going back for a CP anyway so this can just be like practice because I don't have much experience.


----------



## TheWickerMan

mcarp said:


> Whoops I think I posted in the wrong thread.
> 
> I am a sophomore (with junior standing) at Virginia Tech majoring in Industrial and Systems Engineering.
> 
> I just received a fall 2013 PI as a costuming/entertainment analyst intern. I am still reading through the thread to see if other people have accepted their positions yet. Has anyone else had this internship in the past or in the fall with me?
> 
> Can't wait for this amazing experience!!




You got the offer today?! Congrats! When did you apply/have your interview?


----------



## mcarp

TheWickerMan said:


> You got the offer today?! Congrats! When did you apply/have your interview?



2/9/2013: Sent in applications for "Costuming/Entertainment Project Analyst" and "Engineering Internships"

2/11/2013: Received email requesting initial phone screen 

2/12/2013: Initial phone screen 

2/20/2013:  Phone conversation with a contact at Disney to answer any questions about internships

2/26/2013: Phone call requesting interview with Costuming department 

2/27/2013: Phone interview with costuming department in Orlando (eek!!)

3/6/2013: MY OFFER for Fall 2013 Costuming/Entertainment Project analyst (aka best day of my life)


Haha sorry just copied and pasted it from my new blog


----------



## Wishes Count

AliSW said:
			
		

> I have the alumni only interview tomorrow ahhhhhhhhh I hope I won't be as nervous because I'm going back for a CP anyway so this can just be like practice because I don't have much experience.



My alumni only was very similar to the CP one. They ask you the general type questions and then ask for your top 3 roles. They might ask some questions for specific positions then. Don't be nervous and just give it your all and who knows you could get an offer!


----------



## touchthesky

For non-alumi PIs, is anyone still in the Submission phase?  I applied for 3 PIs on 2/27 and 2/28, got NLIC'd from the one in about a week, but the other two haven't moved at all.  I keep seeing people getting screening interviews, so I'm just wondering if I'm sunk already.  Thanks!


----------



## surferdude

touchthesky said:


> For non-alumi PIs, is anyone still in the Submission phase?  I applied for 3 PIs on 2/27 and 2/28, got NLIC'd from the one in about a week, but the other two haven't moved at all.  I keep seeing people getting screening interviews, so I'm just wondering if I'm sunk already.  Thanks!



I applied for 2 PIs, one on the 18th and the other on the 21st. Neither have moved an inch (the one for the 21st stopped taking applications on the 28th). So Im a little nervous that I haven't received anything about an interview... but I guess at least I wasn't NLICed yet? Heres wishing us luck XD


----------



## delmar411

touchthesky said:
			
		

> For non-alumi PIs, is anyone still in the Submission phase?  I applied for 3 PIs on 2/27 and 2/28, got NLIC'd from the one in about a week, but the other two haven't moved at all.  I keep seeing people getting screening interviews, so I'm just wondering if I'm sunk already.  Thanks!



My non-alumni ones are in progress.  I had my screening interview just a few days after applying.  But I applied early on so they may not of had the same volume of applications as they likely have had in the past few weeks.


----------



## AliSW

Wishes Count said:


> My alumni only was very similar to the CP one. They ask you the general type questions and then ask for your top 3 roles. They might ask some questions for specific positions then. Don't be nervous and just give it your all and who knows you could get an offer!



thanks I hope so!!


----------



## bandit90

touchthesky said:


> For non-alumi PIs, is anyone still in the Submission phase?  I applied for 3 PIs on 2/27 and 2/28, got NLIC'd from the one in about a week, but the other two haven't moved at all.  I keep seeing people getting screening interviews, so I'm just wondering if I'm sunk already.  Thanks!



I applied on the 24th and all I've gotten is a thanks for applying email and it says "In progress."


----------



## cindy17

touchthesky said:


> For non-alumi PIs, is anyone still in the Submission phase?  I applied for 3 PIs on 2/27 and 2/28, got NLIC'd from the one in about a week, but the other two haven't moved at all.  I keep seeing people getting screening interviews, so I'm just wondering if I'm sunk already.  Thanks!



My son applied for 2 non-alumni PIs. One summer, one fall.  Both in engineering.  Not sure when he applied.  It's definitely been awhile.  He's in progress for both.  No interviews whatsoever.  And he's checking email, spam and his dash daily! He was stuck in "interview stage" for a couple of months in the fall of 2012 for this spring and he never received any kind of interview.  Then on the very last day to notify people he went NLIC. Very frustrating for him.  We're hoping this time will be different.  Good luck to you!


----------



## DD at the U

touchthesky said:


> For non-alumi PIs, is anyone still in the Submission phase?  I applied for 3 PIs on 2/27 and 2/28, got NLIC'd from the one in about a week, but the other two haven't moved at all.  I keep seeing people getting screening interviews, so I'm just wondering if I'm sunk already.  Thanks!



I don't think it's too weird. Applications just closed and things are starting to move along now, but some programs don't do screening interviews at all. So it may depend on what you applied for!


----------



## touchthesky

Thanks everyone! Good luck to all of you too!


----------



## cagirl4life

touchthesky said:


> For non-alumi PIs, is anyone still in the Submission phase?  I applied for 3 PIs on 2/27 and 2/28, got NLIC'd from the one in about a week, but the other two haven't moved at all.  I keep seeing people getting screening interviews, so I'm just wondering if I'm sunk already.  Thanks!



I have 2 still in submission at this point and I had a screen interview on March 1st. Though my 2 in submission are non-park jobs so I have heard that they really don't use the dashboard at all so I am not expecting movement on there.


----------



## touchthesky

cagirl4life said:


> I have 2 still in submission at this point and I had a screen interview on March 1st. Though my 2 in submission are non-park jobs so I have heard that they really don't use the dashboard at all so I am not expecting movement on there.



That may explain it. Mine are both with the PR department.


----------



## dairylives

cagirl4life said:


> I have 2 still in submission at this point and I had a screen interview on March 1st. Though my 2 in submission are non-park jobs so I have heard that they really don't use the dashboard at all so I am not expecting movement on there.



So if they don't use the dashboard, they just call you?


----------



## cagirl4life

dairylives said:


> So if they don't use the dashboard, they just call you?



I am guessing that and emails.


----------



## cagirl4life

cindy17 said:


> My son applied for 2 non-alumni PIs. One summer, one fall.  Both in engineering.  Not sure when he applied.  It's definitely been awhile.  He's in progress for both.  No interviews whatsoever.  And he's checking email, spam and his dash daily! He was stuck in "interview stage" for a couple of months in the fall of 2012 for this spring and he never received any kind of interview.  Then on the very last day to notify people he went NLIC. Very frustrating for him.  We're hoping this time will be different.  Good luck to you!



Just to let you know I went NLIC for WDW Summer engineering so they are starting to look at that one. I have also heard that a bunch are extending to summer so that is making it a smaller new group.


----------



## cindy17

So sorry u went NLIC. I just texted my son to give him a heads up. That stinks about so many extending! It's just so hard to break into engineering at Disney!


----------



## cagirl4life

cindy17 said:


> So sorry u went NLIC. I just texted my son to give him a heads up. That stinks about so many extending! It's just so hard to break into engineering at Disney!



Thanks! I am still in progress for 3 park ones so I am not freaking out yet. Plus that was on my lowest of the list. I would rather be in California and I am in 2 weddings in California this summer so Florida in the summer is not ideal. I'm thinking of it as a blessing in disguise! Luckily I am applying for other jobs too so I am hopeful for those too. Then I figure put in my 5 years of experience and then apply for Disney again. I have been looking at what jobs they are posting now and the descriptions so I have an idea of what they want.


----------



## cindy17

cagirl4life said:


> Thanks! I am still in progress for 3 park ones so I am not freaking out yet. Plus that was on my lowest of the list. I would rather be in California and I am in 2 weddings in California this summer so Florida in the summer is not ideal. I'm thinking of it as a blessing in disguise! Luckily I am applying for other jobs too so I am hopeful for those too. Then I figure put in my 5 years of experience and then apply for Disney again. I have been looking at what jobs they are posting now and the descriptions so I have an idea of what they want.



Well that's good that you still are in progress for 3 others! Keep us posted on how you do on those.  Best of luck!


----------



## airbornnne1

So, I have been stalking this thread for a while now. This morning at 9:15 I had my PI interview for Logistics and Supply Chain management. The following is a brief overview of the call.

1. There was the normal "what do you expect to gain from this PI" 

2. There were past work experience questions, this is where you make your money so to speak; sell yourself!! . A note for some of my younger friends that might not have interviewed much in the past, use the position description and structure answers in a manner that exhibits the basic and preferred skills they are looking for. They basically give you the answers to the test in the job description. Use it! If you haven't done certain things in a work setting think about times you volunteered, or led student activities etc... 

3. There are "house keeping" questions about ability to work in the US, familiarity with the "Disney look" etc... Be honest about Tattoos they will find out and integrity is important. 

4. She let me know that final answers will be out NLT April 27th. She also Said to keep close eye on the dash board because answers could come sooner.

5. She opened the interview to questions. I used this opportunity to ask if there were any areas of concern that I could clarify for her. She said it was a great question and no I was well spoken, and demonstrated my passion for the position and the profession very well (yay me!).

I hope this helps someone...


----------



## surferdude

Well I went NLIC for Digital Media from Destination Sales and Travel Operations. Still in progress for the game designer (what I really prefer anyways) although this makes me a little more nervous. At the very least I got the cp... although does anyone knw what happens if I end up getting my PI..does it look bad/frowned upon to accept then turn it down because of the PI?


----------



## AliSW

I have to say I think my first PI interview was better than the CP one, probably because I got to talk about my CP experience and everything. Also because when I was talking about a situation or something she would say things like "of course" and "sure" and it made me think I must be saying something good haha.


----------



## bandit90

surferdude said:


> At the very least I got the cp... although does anyone knw what happens if I end up getting my PI..does it look bad/frowned upon to accept then turn it down because of the PI?



When I had my phone interview for the college program, the interviewer saw that I had also applied for the professional internship and said that if I get into the internship, it over rides the college program. Not entirely sure what that means about details, but that's what she said.


----------



## cagirl4life

surferdude said:


> Well I went NLIC for Digital Media from Destination Sales and Travel Operations. Still in progress for the game designer (what I really prefer anyways) although this makes me a little more nervous. At the very least I got the cp... although does anyone knw what happens if I end up getting my PI..does it look bad/frowned upon to accept then turn it down because of the PI?



Nope, not at all. I guess 90% of the PI applicants also apply for CP as a back up. They take the fees you paid and apply them towards PI fees and reimburse you for the housing fees. I even talked to my CP interviewer about this.


----------



## surferdude

bandit90 said:


> When I had my phone interview for the college program, the interviewer saw that I had also applied for the professional internship and said that if I get into the internship, it over rides the college program. Not entirely sure what that means about details, but that's what she said.





cagirl4life said:


> Nope, not at all. I guess 90% of the PI applicants also apply for CP as a back up. They take the fees you paid and apply them towards PI fees and reimburse you for the housing fees. I even talked to my CP interviewer about this.



Thanks! I mentioned that I applied for 2 PI's but my interviewer didn't seem to want to talk to much more than she had too (did did call almost 15 mins late so maybe she was just trying to catch back up). Thanks again


----------



## Wishes Count

How is everyone's status? I've seen lots of MI's getting second interviews so congrats! Here is my current standing on the PI's I applied for:


Alumni Only: - *In Progress*
Disney Fairytale Weddings - *In Progress*
Distribution Marketing Services Graphic Design Internship- *In Progress*
Disney Institute Graphic Design Internship- *In Progress*
Graphic Design - Communications Internship - *Submission Stage*
Yellow Shoes Associate Art Director/Graphic Design Internship- *In Progress*

Yellow Shoes Associate Copywriter Internship -* NLIC*
Catering and Convention Services *NLIC*
Recruitment Marketing Graphic Design Internship *NLIC*
Management Internship - Lodging *NLIC*

Fingers crossed there is a spot for me!


----------



## dairylives

Wishes Count said:


> How is everyone's status? I've seen lots of MI's getting second interviews so congrats! Here is my current standing on the PI's I applied for:
> 
> 
> Alumni Only: - *In Progress*
> Disney Fairytale Weddings - *In Progress*
> Distribution Marketing Services Graphic Design Internship- *In Progress*
> Disney Institute Graphic Design Internship- *In Progress*
> Graphic Design - Communications Internship - *Submission Stage*
> Yellow Shoes Associate Art Director/Graphic Design Internship- *In Progress*
> 
> Yellow Shoes Associate Copywriter Internship -* NLIC*
> Catering and Convention Services *NLIC*
> Recruitment Marketing Graphic Design Internship *NLIC*
> Management Internship - Lodging *NLIC*
> 
> Fingers crossed there is a spot for me!



I don't know how it all works, but wouldn't having so many PIs applied for look bad to the people doing the hiring?  It could just look like you applied to as many as you could, disregarding what you are actually interested in pursuing professionally.  My interviewer seemed to indicate that my three PI applications was a bit on the unusual side.

And anecdotally, as someone who has done a fair share of hiring in the past, seeing a lot of different applications for a lot of departments within the institution (where i work) has been a red flag and definitely factored into how i approach the hiring situation


----------



## Wishes Count

dairylives said:


> I don't know how it all works, but wouldn't having so many PIs applied for look bad to the people doing the hiring?  It could just look like you applied to as many as you could, disregarding what you are actually interested in pursuing professionally.  My interviewer seemed to indicate that my three PI applications was a bit on the unusual side.
> 
> And anecdotally, as someone who has done a fair share of hiring in the past, seeing a lot of different applications for a lot of departments within the institution (where i work) has been a red flag and definitely factored into how i approach the hiring situation



We discussed this at length earlier in the thread.  I agree that it may look like you are just trying to get in anywhere if you apply to a lot of ones that are in different areas. Like 1 in HR, another in Communications, 1 In accounting etc. But I don't think it matters if you apply for 3 Marketing ones or 10 Marketing ones.

If you look at my list 6 of them are Graphic Design ones, with essentially all the same qualifications, but for different departments/business segments within the company. I don't see how it makes a difference if you only apply to 3 instead of all of them.  The others I applied for including the ones I selected for Alumni Only are all event planning based. I have a broad range of experience because I have two majors! I applied for all the internships that I was qualified for, which I think is the major difference.


----------



## dairylives

Wishes Count said:


> We discussed this at length earlier in the thread.  I agree that it may look like you are just trying to get in anywhere if you apply to a lot of ones that are in different areas. Like 1 in HR, another in Communications, 1 In accounting etc. But I don't think it matters if you apply for 3 Marketing ones or 10 Marketing ones.
> 
> If you look at my list 6 of them are Graphic Design ones, with essentially all the same qualifications, but for different departments/business segments within the company. I don't see how it makes a difference if you only apply to 3 instead of all of them.  The others I applied for including the ones I selected for Alumni Only are all event planning based. I have a broad range of experience because I have two majors! I applied for all the internships that I was qualified for, which I think is the major difference.



Sorry I missed that. *embarassed*

Anyways, I hope you're right! I also applied for some Graphic Design internships. Do you have an online portfolio? its always cool to see other designer's work!   mine is www.chrisgirolamo.com.   anyways, also congrats on your concierge placement,  I did that during my last CP in 2011 and it was the best thing I've ever done.


----------



## vwalls08

Well it just scheduled my second interview for a MI in retail! I will actually be at Disney World for vacation next week so I went ahead and scheduled it for an in-person interview! Good luck to you all!! If anyone has had a second interview for the MI I would love to see what type of questions they ask! 

Thank You
Valerie


----------



## cagirl4life

cindy17 said:


> Well that's good that you still are in progress for 3 others! Keep us posted on how you do on those.  Best of luck!



So someone was accepted for summer engineering PI today. I have asked if she had an interview but hasn't said. Hope your son will hear soon!


----------



## DisneyBadger84

:  I am pending for my cp

I am also waiting to hear back from several other PI s. what program are u doing?


----------



## DisneyBadger84

Wishes Count said:
			
		

> We discussed this at length earlier in the thread.  I agree that it may look like you are just trying to get in anywhere if you apply to a lot of ones that are in different areas. Like 1 in HR, another in Communications, 1 In accounting etc. But I don't think it matters if you apply for 3 Marketing ones or 10 Marketing ones.
> 
> If you look at my list 6 of them are Graphic Design ones, with essentially all the same qualifications, but for different departments/business segments within the company. I don't see how it makes a difference if you only apply to 3 instead of all of them.  The others I applied for including the ones I selected for Alumni Only are all event planning based. I have a broad range of experience because I have two majors! I applied for all the internships that I was qualified for, which I think is the major difference.



What program have u been accepted for?


----------



## delmar411

vwalls08 said:
			
		

> Well it just scheduled my second interview for a MI in retail! I will actually be at Disney World for vacation next week so I went ahead and scheduled it for an in-person interview! Good luck to you all!! If anyone has had a second interview for the MI I would love to see what type of questions they ask!
> 
> Thank You
> Valerie



If you go back into the spring thread, there s a girl who got through to the 3rd round retail mi interviews.  You should message her.  Also this could be your final interview because of how they are running things this time so make sure to approach it like it's a 2nd and 3rd round combined.

Good luck and congrats!!


----------



## cindy17

cagirl4life said:


> So someone was accepted for summer engineering PI today. I have asked if she had an interview but hasn't said. Hope your son will hear soon!



Thanks for the update! Let me know if you hear back from her.  As of last night, he was still in progress.  He comes home today for spring break so it would be ideal if he could have a phone interview next week while home.  We keep hoping!


----------



## fiesty551

I applied on march 8th for 4 California PI's. had my screener interview yesterday I'm not sure how I did I was very nervous.   Summer internship still in first stage. One went NLIC as soon as I applied. I have two at in progress still.


----------



## PrincessKida

Deleted


----------



## Wishes Count

dairylives said:


> Sorry I missed that. *embarassed*
> 
> Anyways, I hope you're right! I also applied for some Graphic Design internships. Do you have an online portfolio? its always cool to see other designer's work!   mine is www.chrisgirolamo.com.   anyways, also congrats on your concierge placement,  I did that during my last CP in 2011 and it was the best thing I've ever done.



I do! I took a look at yours and your work is very different than mine. I'm actually an advertising major, which will become evident when you look at my samples  its www.kathrynsheeley.weebly.com  And thanks! I did Hospitality before so I am really looking forward to this if I don't get a PI



DisneyBadger84 said:


> What program have u been accepted for?



Fall Advantage!


----------



## mcarp

PrincessKida said:


> Anyone here apply for an engineering professional internship? Specifically an Industrial, but I'd love to hear  from anyone.  I didn't apply (I'm only on my 2nd semester so I doubt I had a chance) but I'd love to hear about some others experiences with it.



I'm doing a PI with the Costuming department which calls for IE's, but it's a separate program from all the other engineering departments.


----------



## DisneyBadger84

I'm starting to get really nervous guys!! I'm still IP for all of my PI AND CP. do they ever email on weekends? I need some support


----------



## dairylives

DisneyBadger84 said:


> I'm starting to get really nervous guys!! I'm still IP for all of my PI AND CP. do they ever email on weekends? I need some support



I wouldn't stress.  According to my site views, they just looked at my portfolio yesterday for one of my PIs.   Some stuff takes time, no worries.


----------



## DisneyBadger84

Ok thanks. Yeah we're all in the waiting game now. Good luck to all of us!! Xoxo


----------



## leeg229

**Jeopardy music plays** Any day now would be good Disney....


----------



## cagirl4life

cindy17 said:


> Thanks for the update! Let me know if you hear back from her.  As of last night, he was still in progress.  He comes home today for spring break so it would be ideal if he could have a phone interview next week while home.  We keep hoping!



So she did have an interview. It was in February and apparently they called her and did it right then. Your son should join the facebook group. There is like 4 engineering hopefuls on there!


----------



## kgy0001

Hello all!
I just got my initial phone interview on Friday of last week. I'm SO nervous and excited about the internship! It's something I want really really badly!

I applied at 3 internships (all graphics/marketing related) but the one I really want is the Yellow Shoes Assistant Art Director Internship!!! YellowShoes seems like such a fun place to work!


----------



## tacoboy

Hey everyone!

I am still waiting on a bunch of responses from the PIs I applied for, but in the meantime I accepted the position in Attractions for Fall Advantage! 

I've already done my PI Screening interview. 

Here is what I am still 'in progress' for:
Management: Theme Park Operations
Yellow Shoes Copywriter/Concept (Glendale, CA)
Disney University Products and Services
Distribution Marketing Services (Graphic Design)
Workforce Insights and Evaluation

I also applied to the 'Entertainment Tech' internships a few days ago and I am still in 'submission' for those.


My main goal is the 'Management: Theme Park Operations' internship. Has anyone gotten their second interview for that particular one? If not, does anyone know when they might be occurring? I am so scared it will sit 'in progress' and then be turned into NLIC before I have a chance to talk to the folks down in Lake Buena Vista.


----------



## mcarp

How do the ending dates work for Professional Internships? If my final date is August 10th would I still be working that day or is that a move out day? 

Does anyone know if there is a summer PI Facebook group?


----------



## delmar411

tacoboy said:
			
		

> Hey everyone!
> 
> I am still waiting on a bunch of responses from the PIs I applied for, but in the meantime I accepted the position in Attractions for Fall Advantage!
> 
> I've already done my PI Screening interview.
> 
> Here is what I am still 'in progress' for:
> Management: Theme Park Operations
> Yellow Shoes Copywriter/Concept (Glendale, CA)
> Disney University Products and Services
> Distribution Marketing Services (Graphic Design)
> Workforce Insights and Evaluation
> 
> I also applied to the 'Entertainment Tech' internships a few days ago and I am still in 'submission' for those.
> 
> My main goal is the 'Management: Theme Park Operations' internship. Has anyone gotten their second interview for that particular one? If not, does anyone know when they might be occurring? I am so scared it will sit 'in progress' and then be turned into NLIC before I have a chance to talk to the folks down in Lake Buena Vista.



They are doing 2nd interviews this week as in person panels for MIs.  The emails asking ppl to interview went out around a week ago.  That's doesn't mean you are out of the running but that is what is currently going on.  Several people are interviewing for TPO MI.


----------



## tacoboy

delmar411 said:


> They are doing 2nd interviews this week as in person panels for MIs.  The emails asking ppl to interview went out around a week ago.  That's doesn't mean you are out of the running but that is what is currently going on.  Several people are interviewing for TPO MI.



NOOOOOOOOOO!

You don't think they stagger the interviews, do you? Perhaps there is another round next week? I would be really upset if they just had me sitting in 'in progress' only to be rejected late in april without hearing back from them.


----------



## delmar411

tacoboy said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> You don't think they stagger the interviews, do you? Perhaps there is another round next week? I would be really upset if they just had me sitting in 'in progress' only to be rejected late in april without hearing back from them.



I honestly have no idea.  They are running the interviews differently this round than in previous years.  Normally this 2nd round would not be in person so this (IMO) is the final round.

They are cruel like that though.  Sitting in IS could happen.  They don't seem to be using the dashboard 
Ike they have in previous years either.


----------



## dairylives

tacoboy said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> You don't think they stagger the interviews, do you? Perhaps there is another round next week? I would be really upset if they just had me sitting in 'in progress' only to be rejected late in april without hearing back from them.



Late april is the cut off date though. They aren't obligated to inform you earlier if they don't want.  I don't understand why that's so upsetting.


----------



## delmar411

dairylives said:
			
		

> Late april is the cut off date though. They aren't obligated to inform you earlier if they don't want.  I don't understand why that's so upsetting.



It's upsetting because if someone isn't even in the running then just take 2secs when you make that decision and mark them NLIC.  And dragging it out only to find out you didn't get a PI means you could have passed by other opportunities that would not wait for Disney to answer.  You could be left without a position for the fall.  Obviously that's not Disney's problem, it is just upsetting for people.  The late April date is pretty much only for alumni only PI's.  Everyone else normally hears back long before then.  My husband knew at the end of October that he had his MI when the cutoff date was early Dec, same with the other MIs. PI's started hearing back around that time too.


----------



## tacoboy

dairylives said:


> Late april is the cut off date though. They aren't obligated to inform you earlier if they don't want.  I don't understand why that's so upsetting.



Its not the worst thing in the world. I'm just concerned that I am still 'in progress' but I haven't heard about a second interview. It would suck if, for some reason, I wasn't selected without an extra interview but I was still 'in progress.' I would much rather get rejected now and be sad now then wait and wait for something that may not actually happen. I know they don't have to tell me until April, but its just very frustrating to invest in this opportunity only to be stuck in traffic.


----------



## dairylives

Interesting.  I was just under the impression that most people were still "in progress" at this point, and they are rolling out NLICs in phases.  

I know it takes a lot of time to do hiring at my work, i can't imagine the process that Disney must go through with thousands of applicants.


----------



## kgy0001

Anybody gotten a second interview for the Yellow Shoes Internship? I just completed my phone screening on Friday and I'm waiting to see if I get a second interview.


----------



## coorsie

Serious question- I just scheduled my in-person interview for this week (I live in Maryland, but had already been planning vacation to WDW this week).

Yesterday I got a shellac/gel (lasts 2+ weeks) manicure for vacation, and my nails happen to be red. Does this comply with Disney Look? Would it count as a mark against me to keep the manicure for an interview? I'll be wearing a suit and looking professional, and tbh my nails look nice right now.

I'm just concerned that my interviewer may not be a fan of this... I could always mention that I had done it since I was planning my vacation... Thoughts?


----------



## waltfreakingdisney

I've applied for 7 PIs that I feel I qualify for on March 3rd. NLIC for 2 of them after about a week and the remaining 5 "in progress". I keep hoping for a phone interview but no such luck yet. Anyone else waiting on an initial interview? I'd like to think I'm not the only one, and that I'm not out of the running without so much as a phone call. Thanks.


----------



## Cais

coorsie said:


> Serious question- I just scheduled my in-person interview for this week (I live in Maryland, but had already been planning vacation to WDW this week).
> 
> Yesterday I got a shellac/gel (lasts 2+ weeks) manicure for vacation, and my nails happen to be red. Does this comply with Disney Look? Would it count as a mark against me to keep the manicure for an interview? I'll be wearing a suit and looking professional, and tbh my nails look nice right now.
> 
> I'm just concerned that my interviewer may not be a fan of this... I could always mention that I had done it since I was planning my vacation... Thoughts?



I did a meet and greet with someone once and honestly, the only thing I really remember about them that stood out the most is the fact that they weren't in Disney Look for a role that involved coaching other cast members on the Disney Look. 

Don't be that person.


----------



## coorsie

Cais said:


> I did a meet and greet with someone once and honestly, the only thing I really remember about them that stood out the most is the fact that they weren't in Disney Look for a role that involved coaching other cast members on the Disney Look.
> 
> Don't be that person.



I was told by someone who is a cast member that red nail polish is in accordance with Disney Look, is this not the case?


----------



## DisneyBadger84

If you really want the job, I think obsessing over your nails is a bit ridiculous. Rip them off and present a nice clear polished look. What do you want more cute nails or the internship?


----------



## Cais

The guidelines themselves read "If polish is used, an appropriate, neutral color should be used." Of course, some departments are not as vigilant about the Disney look as others.My judgement call is typically, if it's distracting and the first thing I notice about you, it's probably not acceptable.


----------



## bandit90

waltfreakingdisney said:


> I've applied for 7 PIs that I feel I qualify for on March 3rd. NLIC for 2 of them after about a week and the remaining 5 "in progress". I keep hoping for a phone interview but no such luck yet. Anyone else waiting on an initial interview? I'd like to think I'm not the only one, and that I'm not out of the running without so much as a phone call. Thanks.



I applied on February 24th and am still "In Progress" with not a word except thanks for applying.


----------



## cindy17

bandit90 said:


> I applied on February 24th and am still "In Progress" with not a word except thanks for applying.



My son applied for 2 PIs - one summer and one fall, both engineering.  Still nothing past the thanks for applying email also.  Still in progress for both.  Frustrating to say the least! Better than NLIC, but it would be nice to at least have a shot!


----------



## Devux

Hi Everyone, 

I've been keeping up with the posts on the thread but never commented.

Something strange but good happened today. I originally applied for a Lodging Management internship (straight off concierge DCP Fall 2013). I was NLIC right off the bat.

Had a phone interview for my alumni PI's. This was early February. This afternoon I received a text to my phone. Apparently Disney took away my NLIC status and I have booked an interview for Lodging at Contemp within the week.

I know that usually there are three rounds to the MI's but looking at the time line and the fact that they are going straight to in person interviews I believe this should be the final round.

Thoughts?


----------



## checkwriter

Hi all - my DS just accepted his offer for Fall Advantage, and we're all very excited for him.  He found this great guide for CP participants, apparently written by U of North Carolina - Wilmington campus reps.  It has some good tips and a list of what to bring with you, so I thought I'd post a link to it here.


----------



## delmar411

Devux said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've been keeping up with the posts on the thread but never commented.
> 
> Something strange but good happened today. I originally applied for a Lodging Management internship (straight off concierge DCP Fall 2013). I was NLIC right off the bat.
> 
> Had a phone interview for my alumni PI's. This was early February. This afternoon I received a text to my phone. Apparently Disney took away my NLIC status and I have booked an interview for Lodging at Contemp within the week.
> 
> I know that usually there are three rounds to the MI's but looking at the time line and the fact that they are going straight to in person interviews I believe this should be the final round.
> 
> Thoughts?



That is wonderful!! Im glad they overrode the computer for you, you must have made quite the impression and shows that the system they are using to weed out resumes must be set on some sort of super tight guidelines.  

I also believe this is the last round due to the in person panel interview.

Good luck on your interview!!


----------



## SkipperJ

Still waiting to hear anything back after my phone screening for Environmental Project Management, phone screening was February 6th. The other position I was in progress for was cancelled.

Originally I accidentally applied for an alumni-only PI (not an alumni), after my phone screen it went from NLIC to "in progress" with an email asking for more info. I was very excited, but it turned out to be a system error of some sort which was very sad.


----------



## Jwoodvol

I have been watching this board for a while now trying to see what internships are going or are stale. I received an email today to schedule a phone screen for the Sales Channel Strategy Internship. I wen NLIC on this a while back I believe but apparently they have changed their mind. Unfortunately I threw away the job posting i though once i went NLIC i was done. Does anyone have this job posting in paper, or saved on their computer if you do can you please DM me so that i can get this i am trying to schedule my interview for tomorrow please let me know if you have this thanks.


----------



## ashdanielle

Jwoodvol said:


> I have been watching this board for a while now trying to see what internships are going or are stale. I received an email today to schedule a phone screen for the Sales Channel Strategy Internship. I wen NLIC on this a while back I believe but apparently they have changed their mind. Unfortunately I threw away the job posting i though once i went NLIC i was done. Does anyone have this job posting in paper, or saved on their computer if you do can you please DM me so that i can get this i am trying to schedule my interview for tomorrow please let me know if you have this thanks.




Congrats on the interview! I don't have that description for you but you should be able to find it on your dashboard by selecting resume/cv option then click on "submissions" next to your resume. All the positions you applied for should be listed then just click on the one you want and the description will be there. Hopefully that will help you!


----------



## Jwoodvol

ashdanielle said:


> Congrats on the interview! I don't have that description for you but you should be able to find it on your dashboard by selecting resume/cv option then click on "submissions" next to your resume. All the positions you applied for should be listed then just click on the one you want and the description will be there. Hopefully that will help you!



Thanks. I thought about that too but it was one of the few that i just uploaded a resume to and did not use one of the stored ones.


----------



## ziva7

Anyone apply for/hear anything about the Disney Internships & Programs Education Management Internship since the initial phone screens?


----------



## waltfreakingdisney

I'm beginning to fear the PIs I applied for aren't using the Dashboard at all. Two NLIC statuses today and still no initial phone interview. The Dashboard still says "in progress" for three of them but I'm losing hope. I want to believe but I wish I had more evidence that I really was still "in progress" at this point.


----------



## flaorange

Hello All,
I applied for two PIs. Had one phone screening last week and yesterday was asked for my transcripts. I am so excited but would like to ask if anyone knows what is to follow at this point? Or when? I am very hopeful that the request for transcripts was a positive indicator...but I do not want to assume.
-Thank you


----------



## DisneyGirlie

Devux said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've been keeping up with the posts on the thread but never commented.
> 
> Something strange but good happened today. I originally applied for a Lodging Management internship (straight off concierge DCP Fall 2013). I was NLIC right off the bat.
> 
> Had a phone interview for my alumni PI's. This was early February. This afternoon I received a text to my phone. Apparently Disney took away my NLIC status and I have booked an interview for Lodging at Contemp within the week.
> 
> I know that usually there are three rounds to the MI's but looking at the time line and the fact that they are going straight to in person interviews I believe this should be the final round.
> 
> Thoughts?



It depends. There's a good chance it's still gonna be the 3 rounds. When I got offered my 2nd interview, called a local interview, I was asked if I could do it in person, but since I lived in another state, we did it on the phone. Local interview is with leaders from a particular area as well. So, this may be your local as you're making it sound like you're interviewing with just leaders from The Contemporary. The 3rd round is the panel. Even that isn't mandatory to do in person, but I drove down to do it in person anyway. That's when you'll get about 5 or 6 lodging leaders from across property.

That's how my retail MI interview process went and I can't imagine that lodging would be that different.


----------



## delmar411

DisneyGirlie said:
			
		

> It depends. There's a good chance it's still gonna be the 3 rounds. When I got offered my 2nd interview, called a local interview, I was asked if I could do it in person, but since I lived in another state, we did it on the phone. Local interview is with leaders from a particular area as well. So, this may be your local as you're making it sound like you're interviewing with just leaders from The Contemporary. The 3rd round is the panel. Even that isn't mandatory to do in person, but I drove down to do it in person anyway. That's when you'll get about 5 or 6 lodging leaders from across property.
> 
> That's how my retail MI interview process went and I can't imagine that lodging would be that different.



This time there is no normal 2nd round.  This is the panel interview.  They also already went to some convention and hired MI's there before even looking at the online applicants.  They are steam lining the process I think.  When I discussed this with my husband he reminded me about the coaching that went on in the 2nd round and the issues they are having with the MI's they selected not being as good as they presented themselves after being coached.  This may be a measure to stop the coaching and get better leaders in place.  But those are just my personal assumptions.


----------



## lkh

I've tried to find more information but I guess they aren't as popular, has anybody else applied for the science internships under the animal programs category? A lot of them seemed to only be for alumni, but I applied for 2 and I'm still In Progress for both.


----------



## Devux

delmar411 said:


> This time there is no normal 2nd round.  This is the panel interview.  They also already went to some convention and hired MI's there before even looking at the online applicants.  They are steam lining the process I think.  When I discussed this with my husband he reminded me about the coaching that went on in the 2nd round and the issues they are having with the MI's they selected not being as good as they presented themselves after being coached.  This may be a measure to stop the coaching and get better leaders in place.  But those are just my personal assumptions.




Bit of an update. I talked to a manager from the resort I worked at as a CP. He told me that this is the final stage. The panel interview. 

What do you mean by the coaching in the second round? 

I do recall some fellow CMs who went for MI's having rigorous "training" seasons for the panel by front desk managers. This seemed a but biased to me, if the managers liked you, you got favored and given more coaching.


----------



## delmar411

Devux said:
			
		

> Bit of an update. I talked to a manager from the resort I worked at as a CP. He told me that this is the final stage. The panel interview.
> 
> What do you mean by the coaching in the second round?
> 
> I do recall some fellow CMs who went for MI's having rigorous "training" seasons for the panel by front desk managers. This seemed a but biased to me, if the managers liked you, you got favored and given more coaching.



Recruiting was coaching the candidates after the 2nd round.  They told you if you made it to the 3rd round right away and then gave you things to brush up on and told you what things the leaders would want to hear about.  Just because you ace an exam that doesn't mean you actually know anything about a subject and could perform well in it, yk?


----------



## SkipperJ

lkh said:


> I've tried to find more information but I guess they aren't as popular, has anybody else applied for the science internships under the animal programs category? A lot of them seemed to only be for alumni, but I applied for 2 and I'm still In Progress for both.



I applied for some, but am NLIC for all but the Environmental Program Management, under animal programs. There hasn't really been any dashboard movement.


----------



## DD at the U

lkh said:


> I've tried to find more information but I guess they aren't as popular, has anybody else applied for the science internships under the animal programs category? A lot of them seemed to only be for alumni, but I applied for 2 and I'm still In Progress for both.



I applied for one PI in Animal Programs. One thing to keep in mind is that AP does not do phone screenings or traditional 1st and 2nd interviews. They contact you directly via email and may ask you to fill out a questionnaire and once they receive that you get a confirmation email that your application is complete. This is kind of like passing the initial screening and then they make contact you for a phone interview, which will be very specific to the position you applied for. 

Being IP is a good sign, they don't use the dashboard much. I'd suggest checking out the facebook page for Fall 2013 PI applicants. There's a lot of info on there. I know AP has started phone interviews for some positions and some people have already gotten offers. Good luck!


----------



## BrookeDoesDisney

I just got accepted to Disney Fairytale Weddings starting in June!!!!!!!!


----------



## delmar411

BrookeDoesDisney said:


> I just got accepted to Disney Fairytale Weddings starting in June!!!!!!!!



Congrats!!!


----------



## surferdude

BrookeDoesDisney said:


> I just got accepted to Disney Fairytale Weddings starting in June!!!!!!!!



Congrats!!! Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## DisneyBadger84

Does being penned on the college program mean anything bad?


----------



## disneygirl11

BrookeDoesDisney said:


> I just got accepted to Disney Fairytale Weddings starting in June!!!!!!!!



Congrats! This means we will be working together!!! I was offered a position with DFTW last Friday!  Are you sales or planning?


----------



## surferdude

DisneyBadger84 said:


> Does being penned on the college program mean anything bad?



Nope, but there is a separate thread for the CP (college program) here if you have any CP questions.


----------



## BrookeDoesDisney

disneygirl11 said:


> Congrats! This means we will be working together!!! I was offered a position with DFTW last Friday!  Are you sales or planning?




I will be on the planning team


----------



## disneygirl11

BrookeDoesDisney said:


> I will be on the planning team



Me too!


----------



## BrookeDoesDisney

Yay thats so amazing! I am so excited


----------



## marykate14

Anyone have a second interview yet?
I had my screening interview, and was accepted for the college program as well, but had to turn it down because I'd rather have the PI. My dashboard still says "In Progress" for the PI I applied for but I'm still waiting to hear about a second interview :/
It isn't one of the usual ones though - it's for a product development position at the Wonderground Gallery in Anaheim and the interviewer told me that this position was a bit different than the usual ones and might do things a bit differently, so I'm wondering if maybe they're already offering it to people...


----------



## flaorange

marykate14 said:


> Anyone have a second interview yet?
> I had my screening interview, and was accepted for the college program as well, but had to turn it down because I'd rather have the PI. My dashboard still says "In Progress" for the PI I applied for but I'm still waiting to hear about a second interview :/
> It isn't one of the usual ones though - it's for a product development position at the Wonderground Gallery in Anaheim and the interviewer told me that this position was a bit different than the usual ones and might do things a bit differently, so I'm wondering if maybe they're already offering it to people...



Hey, I have only had a screening/1st interview. I got an email yesterday requesting my transcripts for a second time. The interviewer said that there normally is not a second interview for the position I am trying to get (a business position). All we can do is wait. There seems to be a few different methods of hiring being applied to the PI program. I wish you the best.


----------



## heaven2dc

waltfreakingdisney said:


> I've applied for 7 PIs that I feel I qualify for on March 3rd. NLIC for 2 of them after about a week and the remaining 5 "in progress". I keep hoping for a phone interview but no such luck yet. Anyone else waiting on an initial interview? I'd like to think I'm not the only one, and that I'm not out of the running without so much as a phone call. Thanks.



I have 2 internships which are in progress but no email for an initial interview.  Last year I had one interview which was the screening interview I think because she said it was for all the PI's I applied for then I received a follow up call asking additional questions regarding 2 specific internships.  I was in "interview" stage up until the final week for their decisions then got NLIC'd for the final 2.  This year it seems much different.  I would def love to be interviewed at least - I hope you get an interview too!


----------



## zazon5

I have three PI applications and a job app. Still in "submission" phase for all four. Seems a bit strange; I applied to the job well over a month ago. I've been working my professional network as hard as I dare trying to get the one internship. It's rare I get so excited about looking for a job.

Anyone else stuck in "submission" torture chamber?


----------



## cortlandjohansen

I am new to posting, but have been following the professional internship board for a while. 

I havent found anyone who has applied to the HRIS call center internship for fall of 2013... wondering if anyone has?

I also have had one phone interview for the general 5 PI's I have applied for. Currently I am NLIC on the majority, but the HRIS call center I am IP.


----------



## zazon5

tacoboy said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I am still waiting on a bunch of responses from the PIs I applied for, but in the meantime I accepted the position in Attractions for Fall Advantage!
> 
> I've already done my PI Screening interview.
> 
> Here is what I am still 'in progress' for:
> Management: Theme Park Operations
> Yellow Shoes Copywriter/Concept (Glendale, CA)
> Disney University Products and Services
> Distribution Marketing Services (Graphic Design)
> Workforce Insights and Evaluation
> 
> I also applied to the 'Entertainment Tech' internships a few days ago and I am still in 'submission' for those.
> 
> 
> My main goal is the 'Management: Theme Park Operations' internship. Has anyone gotten their second interview for that particular one? If not, does anyone know when they might be occurring? I am so scared it will sit 'in progress' and then be turned into NLIC before I have a chance to talk to the folks down in Lake Buena Vista.



Any news on the Entertainment Tech position? That's the one that I'd really like to get. Applications ended last night.


----------



## touchthesky

zazon5 said:


> I have three PI applications and a job app. Still in "submission" phase for all four. Seems a bit strange; I applied to the job well over a month ago. I've been working my professional network as hard as I dare trying to get the one internship. It's rare I get so excited about looking for a job.
> 
> Anyone else stuck in "submission" torture chamber?



Me. I've got one left that I'm still in submission for. I was nlic'd from the other 2 I applied for within a week or 2


----------



## waltfreakingdisney

I've been NLIC'd for 6 of the 7 PIs I applied for without a phone interview. Finally got an email today for an initial phone screening on Wednesday for the last PI I'm still eligible for. This is my only shot at a PI since I graduate in May so I'm really crossing my fingers for this one.


----------



## surferdude

Anyone know anything about the game designer PI? The submission deadline was the 28th of Feb (I applied on the 24th), and all I have gotten was the initial Thank you email and I am still IP :-\


----------



## lisa-upnorth

lkh said:


> I've tried to find more information but I guess they aren't as popular, has anybody else applied for the science internships under the animal programs category? A lot of them seemed to only be for alumni, but I applied for 2 and I'm still In Progress for both.



what ones did you try for? My daughter is trying for an animal PI and has had a phone interview about a week ago.


----------



## dairylives

surferdude said:


> Anyone know anything about the game designer PI? The submission deadline was the 28th of Feb (I applied on the 24th), and all I have gotten was the initial Thank you email and I am still IP :-\



what exactly are you worried about? This sort of thing takes time.  They don't have to inform you for a few more weeks anyways.


----------



## heaven2dc

waltfreakingdisney said:


> I've been NLIC'd for 6 of the 7 PIs I applied for without a phone interview. Finally got an email today for an initial phone screening on Wednesday for the last PI I'm still eligible for. This is my only shot at a PI since I graduate in May so I'm really crossing my fingers for this one.



Good luck with your interview!  I really hope you get in - keep us posted


----------



## surferdude

dairylives said:


> what exactly are you worried about? This sort of thing takes time.  They don't have to inform you for a few more weeks anyways.



Not so much worried, but rather a mix of excited and nervous. I guess the easiest question would be, when is the deadline for them to notify people? Knowing things like that puts my mind at rest since I know I will have an answer in so long ... but no where could I find any kind of date of when I would be notified of anything.


----------



## delmar411

surferdude said:
			
		

> Not so much worried, but rather a mix of excited and nervous. I guess the easiest question would be, when is the deadline for them to notify people? Knowing things like that puts my mind at rest since I know I will have an answer in so long ... but no where could I find any kind of date of when I would be notified of anything.



The last date to hear is supposed to be 4/26.  But it's not like they save it all for then.  As they get decisions from each area the recruiting department starts making calls.  It's normally the alumni only that is in that last group of people to hear.


----------



## cindy17

delmar411 said:


> The last date to hear is supposed to be 4/26.  But it's not like they save it all for then.  As they get decisions from each area the recruiting department starts making calls.  It's normally the alumni only that is in that last group of people to hear.



Is that for summer PIs?  Any date for last date for Fall PI notification?


----------



## delmar411

cindy17 said:
			
		

> Is that for summer PIs?  Any date for last date for Fall PI notification?



That is for fall.  I have no idea what summer does.


----------



## zazon5

I'm curious how brassRings works. It just doesn't seem like every application is processed in order of when it was received. I know that it does a decent amount of filtering upon submission, but I wonder if it sets importance levels depending on how qualified the software feels a candidate is; or if it tries to hold an application until one person can review a single applicant for multiple positions.

I have an unrelated meeting next month with one of the park executives, so I'll be sure to mention my application status if it hasn't changed from "submission" by then. Maybe he'd be willing to look into what's, what.


----------



## waltfreakingdisney

Had my first phone interview today. I feel very confident about it and I think it went rather well. Now I'm even more nervous and the waiting game begins. Why does April 26 have to be so far away?!?  *Fingers crossed*


----------



## surferdude

Well thats disappointing. I received an email explaining that Disney is  continuing their search... you knw how it goes XD Well at least I will be in the CP and I can focus on work to reapply for next spring  Good Luck to everyone else!


----------



## cindy17

waltfreakingdisney said:


> Had my first phone interview today. I feel very confident about it and I think it went rather well. Now I'm even more nervous and the waiting game begins. Why does April 26 have to be so far away?!?  *Fingers crossed*



Good luck! that's great that you got an interview.  My son is still waiting for his first.  Still IP for his PI - one summer, one fall.  Just curious, what did you interview for?


----------



## pipermae

Someone in the PI FB group mentioned that the Alumni PI is starting to break off for people in the Dashboard. Just a heads up because I know I'm not the only one waiting to hear back for the Alumni PIs.


----------



## zazon5

Entertainment Tech - In Progress
Communication - NLIC


----------



## sTinkerBell26

I got a call today for a 2nd interview for the Disney Vacation Club Marketing Strategy Internship. I didnt even know I applied for this specific internship but I am excited to take the next step! And also glad that they are looking at applications and moving things along.

Still in progress for Disneyland Resort Public Relations Internship, Disney Marketing Internships -FL, Alumni ONLY PI's, but was also NLIC'd  for many that I applied for. This is my 3rd time applying for PI's so I'm hoping 3rd times the charm!  But I wish everyone the best of luck during this long process.


----------



## ELSDIS

Can anyone give me a link to the PI Facebook page. I can not find it. Thanks


----------



## msbriezyb

ELSDIS said:


> Can anyone give me a link to the PI Facebook page. I can not find it. Thanks



https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/298768863572746/


----------



## msbriezyb

i woke this AM to find a seperate dropdown for guest correspondence!!! That was my #1 ranked in my interview for alumni only!!!! AHHH so happy now lets hope i get picked! anybody else recieved dropdowns fro certain alumni only positions????


----------



## TinkerTalent

Last night, my alumni only broke off into a new tab on my dashboard!  Disney Cruise Line Recruitment! Anybody else have this happen?? Also, has anyone heard of more than one alumni only role breaking off? So far, all I've heard is one role being seen as in progress.


----------



## Wishes Count

I am NLIC for all I applied for except for Alumni Only. I just checked and Now I have a seperate drop-down as others have described for Guest Relations!

This has been my #1 choice from the start! So please everyone send me pixie dust! I will send you some in return!

I'm really excited, but also cautious, as I was previously excited about others that were in progress and moved to NLIC.  

Please Disney! This is my dream!!!


----------



## pipermae

Wishes Count said:


> I am NLIC for all I applied for except for Alumni Only. I just checked and Now I have a seperate drop-down as others have described for Guest Relations!
> 
> This has been my #1 choice from the start! So please everyone send me pixie dust! I will send you some in return!
> 
> I'm really excited, but also cautious, as I was previously excited about others that were in progress and moved to NLIC.
> 
> Please Disney! This is my dream!!!



I got a drop down for GR, too! It was my #1, too!!! Good luck!!


----------



## leeg229

I still have no movement on my alumni only PIs and Guest Relations was my #1 too. No news is good news I suppose.


----------



## Mousiesarah

I had my phone interview yesterday at 2:30! Interviewed by Nancy and she was really nice! I was nervous but I think it went really well! Now the waiting is killing me already...my future lies in their hands now!


----------



## zazon5

Mousiesarah said:


> I had my phone interview yesterday at 2:30! Interviewed by Nancy and she was really nice! I was nervous but I think it went really well! Now the waiting is killing me already...my future lies in their hands now!



What position was that for?


----------



## Mousiesarah

zazon5 said:


> What position was that for?



Almost all of them! I applied for the CP in Orlando and Anaheim for most of the roles!


----------



## heaven2dc

Wishes Count said:


> I am NLIC for all I applied for except for Alumni Only. I just checked and Now I have a seperate drop-down as others have described for Guest Relations!
> 
> This has been my #1 choice from the start! So please everyone send me pixie dust! I will send you some in return!
> 
> I'm really excited, but also cautious, as I was previously excited about others that were in progress and moved to NLIC.
> 
> Please Disney! This is my dream!!!







pipermae said:


> I got a drop down for GR, too! It was my #1, too!!! Good luck!!



I'm so glad you both are being considered for Guest Relations!  Good luck!


----------



## msbriezyb

Ughh ever since I got the drop down for guest correspondence I've been dying lol checking my dash every hour is a crime. I applied for 1. Guest correspondence 2. Traditions 3. College programs housing office coordinator 4 MK project support 5. Services for guests with disabilities 

I've seen people with disabilities and coordinator drops but I'm hoping for another in project support or traditions!!!! Sigh only a few more weeks to go!


----------



## SkipperJ

Got an email today asking me to interview by phone or in person some time next week. For environmental project management. Phone screening was about 4-5 weeks ago.


----------



## surferdude

SkipperJ said:


> Got an email today asking me to interview by phone or in person some time next week. For environmental project management. Phone screening was about 4-5 weeks ago.



Good Luck!


----------



## msbriezyb

SkipperJ said:


> Got an email today asking me to interview by phone or in person some time next week. For environmental project management. Phone screening was about 4-5 weeks ago.



Good luck!!!


----------



## Dustinbrady1215

I just got a new job in my dropdown on the dashboard, but there's nothing in the communications box. What does this mean? Thanks


----------



## sTinkerBell26

Dustinbrady1215 said:


> I just got a new job in my dropdown on the dashboard, but there's nothing in the communications box. What does this mean? Thanks



The same thing happened to me when I got a drop down. I think it just means they are considering you for that position right now- just next steps and no other communication is needed right now while they are looking through your screening and application and what not.


----------



## zazon5

Weekends make the waiting game even worse; because you know it's far less likely you'll see any progress on your application. Am I right?


----------



## msbriezyb

Dustinbrady1215 said:


> I just got a new job in my dropdown on the dashboard, but there's nothing in the communications box. What does this mean? Thanks



The drop down is for tha specific position. It means you made a cut and are being considered. What is your drop down for?


----------



## flaorange

How has the process been flowing for you all? Just had my second interview this past week. Is it taking a couple weeks to here back? I am so completely excited! Totally stressing myself out. 

Congratulations to all who made it.


----------



## heaven2dc

Dustinbrady1215 said:


> I just got a new job in my dropdown on the dashboard, but there's nothing in the communications box. What does this mean? Thanks



I can't answer your question but I have a question regarding getting a dropdown on the dashboard.  Is this only for Alumni positions?


----------



## pipermae

heaven2dc said:


> I can't answer your question but I have a question regarding getting a dropdown on the dashboard.  Is this only for Alumni positions?



Yes, this is regarding Alumni Only positions.


----------



## ohw

Hello, all 

I've seen a lot of people refer to application deadlines for *summer* internships, but I have yet to see what the deadlines are and if they've already passed. I've read an article saying that most deadlines close March 8, but I believe they were talking about fall applications. I've also seen people state that it depends on the particular PI, yet they often seem to know when their own PI deadline is/was.

I was wondering if someone could tell me where I can find/see that information (on my dash or anywhere else...). I've been stuck in the "submission" stage for the longest time, and I know that means they haven't even opened/considered my resume yet. Thanks so much in advance


----------



## delmar411

ohw said:
			
		

> Hello, all
> 
> I've seen a lot of people refer to application deadlines for summer internships, but I have yet to see what the deadlines are and if they've already passed. I've read an article saying that most deadlines close March 8, but I believe they were talking about fall applications. I've also seen people state that it depends on the particular PI, yet they often seem to know when their own PI deadline is/was.
> 
> I was wondering if someone could tell me where I can find/see that information (on my dash or anywhere else...). I've been stuck in the "submission" stage for the longest time, and I know that means they haven't even opened/considered my resume yet. Thanks so much in advance



Well each job posting tells you when it closes (march8) and then your screener should tell you the last date to hear (April 26).  Summer should be along the same timelines.  

What are you applying for?


----------



## ohw

delmar411 said:


> Well each job posting tells you when it closes (march8) and then your screener should tell you the last date to hear (April 26).  Summer should be along the same timelines.
> 
> What are you applying for?


I've applied to a few summer internships for Disney and Disney ABC in NYC. I've noticed that one of them is no longer listed when you search for it in job openings, which probably means they've closed the applications (my status for that is still in "submission." I submitted it at the beginning of March).

It doesn't seem to show the deadlines in the job details (or I'm completely missing it) and I only see the date when the opening was posted, so perhaps it's a little different for these internships as opposed to Disney Park internships.


----------



## delmar411

ohw said:
			
		

> I've applied to a few summer internships for Disney and Disney ABC in NYC. I've noticed that one of them is no longer listed when you search for it in job openings, which probably means they've closed the applications (my status for that is still in "submission." I submitted it at the beginning of March).
> 
> It doesn't seem to show the deadlines in the job details (or I'm completely missing it) and I only see the date when the opening was posted, so perhaps it's a little different for these internships as opposed to Disney Park internships.



On your dashboard click edit next to the resume/cv, then click continue, then click job status.  It will tell you if it's still open or filled.


----------



## Devux

TinkerTalent said:


> Last night, my alumni only broke off into a new tab on my dashboard!  Disney Cruise Line Recruitment! Anybody else have this happen?? Also, has anyone heard of more than one alumni only role breaking off? So far, all I've heard is one role being seen as in progress.



Mine broke down to Disney Cruise Line Recruitment as well! 

I had my panel interview for Management Lodging Internship. It was between three leaders from various Disney hotels. It was about 20 minutes and went really well. Should hear back from that within two weeks. It was held at the contemporary conference center.

Question, is there a forum or Facebook group for finding roommates for the internships that I am maybe missing?


----------



## msbriezyb

Devux said:


> Mine broke down to Disney Cruise Line Recruitment as well!
> 
> I had my panel interview for Management Lodging Internship. It was between three leaders from various Disney hotels. It was about 20 minutes and went really well. Should hear back from that within two weeks. It was held at the contemporary conference center.
> 
> Question, is there a forum or Facebook group for finding roommates for the internships that I am maybe missing?




Here is the PI FB group that a lot of people are on!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/298768863572746/


----------



## Dustinbrady1215

msbriezyb said:


> The drop down is for tha specific position. It means you made a cut and are being considered. What is your drop down for?



It's for one of the marketing internships


----------



## Dustinbrady1215

heaven2dc said:


> I can't answer your question but I have a question regarding getting a dropdown on the dashboard.  Is this only for Alumni positions?



Mine is not an alumni position


----------



## ohw

delmar411 said:


> On your dashboard click edit next to the resume/cv, then click continue, then click job status.  It will tell you if it's still open or filled.



Thanks so much, that's very helpful  I'm still not sure if CLOSED means the applications have simply closed or if it means all positions have been officially filled, so if anyone knows for sure, please let me know.

I think something went terribly wrong with my resume submission. The resume I submitted for a particular internship was deleted, but I still have another resume document defaulted in my Resume/CV section, but in the history, it says it was only submitted to two other internships. The one internship that just closed is the one that probably does not even have my resume. Maybe that is why I've been stuck in the submission stage for such a long time....Does anyone have any solid ideas on what might be the case here?

(Sorry if that was a bit unclear! Hope it makes sense)


----------



## delmar411

ohw said:
			
		

> Thanks so much, that's very helpful  I'm still not sure if CLOSED means the applications have simply closed or if it means all positions have been officially filled, so if anyone knows for sure, please let me know.
> 
> I think something went terribly wrong with my resume submission. The resume I submitted for a particular internship was deleted, but I still have another resume document defaulted in my Resume/CV section, but in the history, it says it was only submitted to two other internships. The one internship that just closed is the one that probably does not even have my resume. Maybe that is why I've been stuck in the submission stage for such a long time....Does anyone have any solid ideas on what might be the case here?
> 
> (Sorry if that was a bit unclear! Hope it makes sense)



Closed would indicated filled.  Mine all say open and they are not filled yet.

I'm not really sure how a submission is handled when the resume gets deleted.


----------



## erinelise

ohw said:


> Thanks so much, that's very helpful  I'm still not sure if CLOSED means the applications have simply closed or if it means all positions have been officially filled, so if anyone knows for sure, please let me know.
> 
> I think something went terribly wrong with my resume submission. The resume I submitted for a particular internship was deleted, but I still have another resume document defaulted in my Resume/CV section, but in the history, it says it was only submitted to two other internships. The one internship that just closed is the one that probably does not even have my resume. Maybe that is why I've been stuck in the submission stage for such a long time....Does anyone have any solid ideas on what might be the case here?
> 
> (Sorry if that was a bit unclear! Hope it makes sense)



I've had this same problem and was worried too. So I emailed the PI email address to ask about it and was told that as long as you have a resume uploaded to your profile, all of the hiring managers can see it!


----------



## ohw

erinelise said:


> I've had this same problem and was worried too. So I emailed the PI email address to ask about it and was told that as long as you have a resume uploaded to your profile, all of the hiring managers can see it!



Wow, that's fantastic - I'm so glad to hear that it'll be okay. Thank you very, very much!!!


----------



## ohw

delmar411 said:


> Closed would indicated filled.  Mine all say open and they are not filled yet.
> 
> I'm not really sure how a submission is handled when the resume gets deleted.



Thank you!

I would think my application status should then be NLIC'd but it's still in "submission." Lots of people say they get stuck in the interview phase, but seems like I'm just stuck in "submission"! I wonder why...


----------



## heaven2dc

Got NLIC'd for Undergraduate Intern, Marketing/Accounting, Year Round  Only have Undergraduate Intern, 2013 Summer Internship, Walt Disney Studios still in progress as well as a job for ABC Studios (Archives Coordinator) in progress. 

I will not give up my dream!  lol


----------



## SkipperJ

Had my interview with Animals, Science, and Environment department today. I think it went pretty darn well. The fences backstage at AKL made me feel like I was in Jurassic Park.


----------



## waltfreakingdisney

Congrats on the interview. What's gonna happen to the goat? 

My second interview for my PI is tomorrow. I'm beyond excited. I want this thing so bad!


----------



## jewjubean

Hey everyone... I have a full size ikea Leirvik frame that I bought during my PI/CP that I am going to sell if anyone is interested. Great condition! Let me know! Would be perfect for a new PI that has a limited budget!


----------



## DisneyGirlie

Anyone know about how competitive the Alumni only PIs are?

Obviously not as competitive as the MIs, but just wondering. Today I set up my second interview for an Alumni PI. I always feel more confident when I feel like competition is manageable. Obviously it won't be minimal, but manageable adds confidence.


----------



## TheWickerMan

DisneyGirlie said:


> Anyone know about how competitive the Alumni only PIs are?
> 
> Obviously not as competitive as the MIs, but just wondering. Today I set up my second interview for an Alumni PI. I always feel more confident when I feel like competition is manageable. Obviously it won't be minimal, but manageable adds confidence.



Congrats on the second interview! What roles did you apply for?


----------



## dairylives

DisneyGirlie said:


> Anyone know about how competitive the Alumni only PIs are?
> 
> Obviously not as competitive as the MIs, but just wondering. Today I set up my second interview for an Alumni PI. I always feel more confident when I feel like competition is manageable. Obviously it won't be minimal, but manageable adds confidence.



depends on which PI you are talking about.  Which one are you concerned about?


----------



## msbriezyb

DisneyGirlie said:


> Anyone know about how competitive the Alumni only PIs are?
> 
> Obviously not as competitive as the MIs, but just wondering. Today I set up my second interview for an Alumni PI. I always feel more confident when I feel like competition is manageable. Obviously it won't be minimal, but manageable adds confidence.



I mean I think they are just as competitive. Especially since they have fewer spots and some go off just one interview. Which one are you second interviewing for??


----------



## Ikcerog

Hello everyone. Congratulations to those who have already accepted roles, and to those who are seeing substantial movement.
Has anyone had additional interviews, or received a drop-down for any of these WDW positions?
-New Technology Analyst (IP)
-Disney Institute Technology Assistant (IP)
-Content Management (IP)
-Business Associate Production (Submission)
-Alumni Only (IP): Ticketing Projects & Admin, Reservation Center Project Support, or Park Event Operations

Based on the resources of the Facebook group, it looks like there's been some movement for those Alumni positions, but haven't seen any mention of the other 4. Should I be concerned that I haven't seen anything? Is "no news" still "good news" this late in the process?

Thanks in advance for any feedback, and best of luck to everyone who is still waiting!


----------



## imdanman

Any other potential zoology interns out there? I only applied to marine biology/aquarium at The Living Seas. I just submitted background check paperwork, fingers crossed for the position!

Good luck to you all.


----------



## Cais

DisneyGirlie said:


> Anyone know about how competitive the Alumni only PIs are?
> 
> Obviously not as competitive as the MIs, but just wondering. Today I set up my second interview for an Alumni PI. I always feel more confident when I feel like competition is manageable. Obviously it won't be minimal, but manageable adds confidence.



Probably more competitive than the MIs, actually.


----------



## waltfreakingdisney

I've made it to the post-interview stage. I was told that I'd hear back by the middle of next week. *Fingers crossed!* 

I think I gave the best job interview of my life. It was a group call over speaker phone and I was able to answer everyone's questions and relate them back to my own personal experience as much as possible. I don't feel that I gave any bad answers at all.

Regardless of what happens, I'm proud to have made it this far. The interviewers told me how many applicants they had and how I was one of the very few to make it to a final round. I'm cautiously optimistic, but I don't think I'm going to get any sleep for a week.

Good luck to everyone who's still waiting to hear back!


----------



## cindy17

waltfreakingdisney said:


> I've made it to the post-interview stage. I was told that I'd hear back by the middle of next week. *Fingers crossed!*
> 
> I think I gave the best job interview of my life. It was a group call over speaker phone and I was able to answer everyone's questions and relate them back to my own personal experience as much as possible. I don't feel that I gave any bad answers at all.
> 
> Regardless of what happens, I'm proud to have made it this far. The interviewers told me how many applicants they had and how I was one of the very few to make it to a final round. I'm cautiously optimistic, but I don't think I'm going to get any sleep for a week.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who's still waiting to hear back!



Sounds great!  What PI did you interview for?


----------



## waltfreakingdisney

cindy17 said:


> Sounds great!  What PI did you interview for?



Thank you. I've applied for a design internship and just received and submitted my "Application DWSS Pro Intern FL" background check form today. I hope that being asked for a criminal background check is a good sign that Disney is still interested in me. I have no criminal background so I'm not worried about passing it. I'm much more worried about not getting offered the position.


----------



## delmar411

waltfreakingdisney said:
			
		

> Thank you. I've applied for a design internship and just received and submitted my "Application DWSS Pro Intern FL" background check form today. I hope that being asked for a criminal background check is a good sign that Disney is still interested in me. I have no criminal background so I'm not worried about passing it. I'm much more worried about not getting offered the position.



Sounds like an offer is coming soon!  That is such a competitive field so no matter what you should be extremely proud of yourself!


----------



## alejandravicuna

waltfreakingdisney said:


> Thank you. I've applied for a design internship and just received and submitted my "Application DWSS Pro Intern FL" background check form today. I hope that being asked for a criminal background check is a good sign that Disney is still interested in me. I have no criminal background so I'm not worried about passing it. I'm much more worried about not getting offered the position.



Which Design internship did you apply for? I had my second interview yesterday for disney institute graphic design and i think it went great! They sent me that application togill out like two weeks ago now im just waiting!!! Good lick to you


----------



## alejandravicuna

Luck*****


----------



## waltfreakingdisney

alejandravicuna said:


> Which Design internship did you apply for? I had my second interview yesterday for disney institute graphic design and i think it went great! They sent me that application togill out like two weeks ago now im just waiting!!! Good lick to you



That is not the internship that I interviewed for, so you needn't worry about competing with me. Good luck to you!


----------



## Cais

delmar411 said:


> Sounds like an offer is coming soon!  That is such a competitive field so no matter what you should be extremely proud of yourself!



Not necessarily. As I understand it, we rank our however many top applicants in order. Then to save time they send the top two background checks. That way if the first person declines then the second person can be called right away. I know last year another girl got the background check I did but I was offered it first.


----------



## waltfreakingdisney

Cais said:


> Not necessarily. As I understand it, we rank our however many top applicants in order. Then to save time they send the top two background checks. That way if the first person declines then the second person can be called right away. I know last year another girl got the background check I did but I was offered it first.



Then I feel sorry for whoever is second after me because I'm definitely accepting the position. ;-P


----------



## delmar411

Cais said:
			
		

> Not necessarily. As I understand it, we rank our however many top applicants in order. Then to save time they send the top two background checks. That way if the first person declines then the second person can be called right away. I know last year another girl got the background check I did but I was offered it first.



Yes that is how it works which is why I said no matter what they should be proud of themselves.


----------



## waltfreakingdisney

I don't know about anyone else here, but I am on complete pins and needles waiting to hear back. According to my Dashboard, I'm in the "post-interview" stage and I submitted my background check form on Friday. I haven't slept more than 3 or 4 hours a night since Thursday because I'm excited and nervous. It's honestly "worse" than feeling like a kid on Christmas Eve waiting for Santa to arrive.


----------



## Wishes Count

waltfreakingdisney said:


> I don't know about anyone else here, but I am on complete pins and needles waiting to hear back. According to my Dashboard, I'm in the "post-interview" stage and I submitted my background check form on Friday. I haven't slept more than 3 or 4 hours a night since Thursday because I'm excited and nervous. It's honestly "worse" than feeling like a kid on Christmas Eve waiting for Santa to arrive.



Good Luck!!! I hope you hear something soon!!!



I am also waiting anxiously to hear back about Alumni Only Positions. I heard a rumor that Guest Relations would start looking at resumes tomorrow (Monday) so hopefully there will be some movement/background check info going out this week!


----------



## jtwescoat

waltfreakingdisney said:


> I don't know about anyone else here, but I am on complete pins and needles waiting to hear back. According to my Dashboard, I'm in the "post-interview" stage and I submitted my background check form on Friday. I haven't slept more than 3 or 4 hours a night since Thursday because I'm excited and nervous. It's honestly "worse" than feeling like a kid on Christmas Eve waiting for Santa to arrive.



I'm in the same boat! I had my 3rd interview for disney institute custom content dev. On Friday and got the dwss app email on Saturday. I've spent this whole weekend anxiously waiting without any clue what it means. Hopefully we receive some kind of news tomorrow or the stress continues!


----------



## Disney PI Hopeful

I was accepted today for Management Internship: Lodging.  I was also "Post Interview Stage" for a PI too.  The PI would have been amazing also.  I am so excited right now!!!


----------



## ibaw

Disney PI Hopeful said:


> I was accepted today for Management Internship: Lodging.  I was also "Post Interview Stage" for a PI too.  The PI would have always been amazing also.  I am so excited right now!!!



Congratulations!! Welcome to the family


----------



## delmar411

Disney PI Hopeful said:
			
		

> I was accepted today for Management Internship: Lodging.  I was also "Post Interview Stage" for a PI too.  The PI would have been amazing also.  I am so excited right now!!!



Congrats!!!


----------



## SkipperJ

So as long as the position is still listed as "open" and you're still at least "in progress", you're still in the running, correct? I interviewed last week and haven't heard anything yet. I know it may still be a little soon to get panicky, I just want to make sure.


----------



## waltfreakingdisney

I was contacted by a Disney recruiter today and asked to setup a time to call and answer some follow up questions about my in-progress PI. They also requested a copy of my transcripts. I was informed that this phone call would not be another interview, so I'm curious what it is about. Anyone else experience a similar situation? Thanks.


----------



## Wishes Count

waltfreakingdisney said:


> I was contacted by a Disney recruiter today and asked to setup a time to call and answer some follow up questions about my in-progress PI. They also requested a copy of my transcripts. I was informed that this phone call would not be another interview, so I'm curious what it is about. Anyone else experience a similar situation? Thanks.



Usually when this happens you are about to receive an offer! Fingers crossed for you!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## waltfreakingdisney

Wishes Count said:


> Usually when this happens you are about to receive an offer! Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thanks, that's good to know. Do they usually tell you during the phone call whether or not you get it? I think my parents are more anxious than I am and have "demanded" (jokingly) that I find out so as to calm them down. 

P.S. I follow your blog and hope you end up with a guest relations gig that you like!


----------



## Cais

Yeah, the questions are usually do you know about the Disney look, do you have reliable transportation, I'm pleased to offer you this position


----------



## waltfreakingdisney

Made it!!!! So excited!!!! Aaaaaaaaaaahhhh!!!!


----------



## baobei0231

my dashboard just got updated yesterday to "post-interview stage" after i completed background check and transcript request. it was "in progress" earlier.. was wondering how long it usually takes to hear back about the final decision after the dashboard update.


----------



## waltfreakingdisney

baobei0231 said:


> my dashboard just got updated yesterday to "post-interview stage" after i completed background check and transcript request. it was "in progress" earlier.. was wondering how long it usually takes to hear back about the final decision after the dashboard update.



I filled out my background check last Friday. I received an email yesterday to set up a phone call today and was offered a position. I suspect it won't be long for you. Good luck.


----------



## baobei0231

waltfreakingdisney said:


> I filled out my background check last Friday. I received an email yesterday to set up a phone call today and was offered a position. I suspect it won't be long for you. Good luck.



i see. hopefully i ll hear back soon. thanks you much! and congrats on the offer!!


----------



## Wishes Count

waltfreakingdisney said:


> Thanks, that's good to know. Do they usually tell you during the phone call whether or not you get it? I think my parents are more anxious than I am and have "demanded" (jokingly) that I find out so as to calm them down.
> 
> P.S. I follow your blog and hope you end up with a guest relations gig that you like!





waltfreakingdisney said:


> Made it!!!! So excited!!!! Aaaaaaaaaaahhhh!!!!



Thanks for following me! And I thought my grandma was the only one who read it haha

Also Congrats on your offer!!! What position was it for?


----------



## Wishes Count

According to the Facebook group there has been some movement for Guest Relations! A few people say their drop down has changed to "Post Interview Stage"! 

I'm still only In Progress, but I am hopeful that my status will also change soon!


----------



## Wishes Count

I just went to Post Interview Stage for GUEST RELATIONS!!!! And I got the email asking for the background check information   

I've read that this is a very good sign! Hopefully I'll hear something soon! 

Did anyone else's dashboard change or get an email???


----------



## pipermae

Wishes Count said:


> I just went to Post Interview Stage for GUEST RELATIONS!!!! And I got the email asking for the background check information
> 
> I've read that this is a very good sign! Hopefully I'll hear something soon!
> 
> Did anyone else's dashboard change or get an email???



I'm still IP for it, so I'm guessing that I'm not being considered. I haven't seen any mention of my the other 2 roles in my top 3, so maybe there's still hope? If not, I have my attractions CP and I can try again in the fall. We'll see. Fingers are crossed.


----------



## LovesDisney19

Hey everyone! I'm new to this. My dashboard still says interview stage. Has anyone heard anything yet for the PI-Management-Merchandise?

Lindsay


----------



## Wishes Count

LovesDisney19 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new to this. My dashboard still says interview stage. Has anyone heard anything yet for the PI-Management-Merchandise?
> 
> Lindsay




I don't know if you are on the Facebook Page but I have seen a few offers for the Retail MI. Did you do a second interview? I'm not sure the date MIs were supposed to hear back by but if it is past the date maybe you should call?




UNRELATED: Someone on FB got an offer for GR She said she submitted her background information today so hopefully more offers will be going out by tomorrow


----------



## Devux

I got accepted for Lodging Management: Front Desk! 

I've been looking around for roommates, if anyone else is in the same situation I made a thread  for roommate matching. Feel free to stop by.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=48079569#post48079569

Hopefully the rest of the offers come this week! Ive got my fingers crossed for you all!!


----------



## leeg229

So I'm pretty sure I'm out of the running for any Alumni Only PIs. Haven't had a new drop down since applying and no new emails or anything like that. Hopefully I can extend into a PI during my CP.


----------



## pipermae

leeg229 said:


> So I'm pretty sure I'm out of the running for any Alumni Only PIs. Haven't had a new drop down since applying and no new emails or anything like that. Hopefully I can extend into a PI during my CP.



I got a drop down for GR but a ton of people got emails today for a BC and moved to post interview and I'm still just IP. So, I'm kind of in the same boat. Thank goodness we had the CP to fall back on! Fingers crossed for a PI for Spring 2014!


----------



## LovesDisney19

Wishes Count said:


> I don't know if you are on the Facebook Page but I have seen a few offers for the Retail MI. Did you do a second interview? I'm not sure the date MIs were supposed to hear back by but if it is past the date maybe you should call?
> 
> UNRELATED: Someone on FB got an offer for GR She said she submitted her background information today so hopefully more offers will be going out by tomorrow



Hey yeah I just saw the group from this page and just joined today. I'm hoping for some good news this week so we will see. Yeah I had my second interview and I even sent thank you cards to the area managers that did the interview.


----------



## bethersgrace

Hey guys! I'm not even going to act like this isn't partial shameless self promotion, but hopefully it may also be helpful!  I'm currently doing the CP at Disneyland and have a blog about my experiences in the CP.  I try and talk about the things that I was curious about before my CP like housing, events, classes, etc.  

Check it out at grace-dawson.com
And I'll be happy to answer questions if you have them.


----------



## Wishes Count

I just got my offer for GUEST RELATIONS!

I am so excited. They called me this morning around 9:15 am. The start date is June 19th and she did not know how many GR interns they were taking but she did say she was making more calls today!

She also said she didn't have locations yet, but that they were coming soon! They just wanted to get all the offers out first!


----------



## lkh

Just checked my dashboard expecting to see both internships I applied for as still "In Progress" but to my surprise, the Biotechnology internship now says "Interview Stage". I never got an email with the questionnaire others have mentioned nor have I gotten emails or phone calls to schedule an interview, what could this mean?


----------



## stau0237

Hey all  I'm new here to this thread, but I got an offer for the Digital Marketing Internship last Wednesday, so I am still in the clouds!

Let me know if you have any questions, as I am happy to help


----------



## stau0237

Wishes Count said:


> I just got my offer for GUEST RELATIONS!
> 
> I am so excited. They called me this morning around 9:15 am. The start date is June 19th and she did not know how many GR interns they were taking but she did say she was making more calls today!
> 
> She also said she didn't have locations yet, but that they were coming soon! They just wanted to get all the offers out first!



Congrats girl!


----------



## cagirl4life

Wishes Count said:


> I just got my offer for GUEST RELATIONS!
> 
> I am so excited. They called me this morning around 9:15 am. The start date is June 19th and she did not know how many GR interns they were taking but she did say she was making more calls today!
> 
> She also said she didn't have locations yet, but that they were coming soon! They just wanted to get all the offers out first!



Congrats Kate!!!!


----------



## flyslyw

stau0237 said:


> Hey all  I'm new here to this thread, but I got an offer for the Digital Marketing Internship last Wednesday, so I am still in the clouds!
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions, as I am happy to help



First off, congrats!   Digital Marketing is one thing I'll definitely be applying for in the future. May I ask what kind of background you had in that field? And what type of questions did they ask for this particular internship?


----------



## stau0237

flyslyw said:


> First off, congrats!   Digital Marketing is one thing I'll definitely be applying for in the future. May I ask what kind of background you had in that field? And what type of questions did they ask for this particular internship?



Definitely! So I worked as a Marketing Assistant with the Student Unions on Campus for a year and a half basically coming up with campaign strategies in not only print, but also digital mediums. I then worked as a Google Analytics and Social Media Intern for Gopher Sports, my school's athletic department, which basically comprised of compiling web data and making it useful and then posting on different sorts of social media - Twitter, Instagram, Pinterest, Facebook, etc.

Some of the questions that they asked were what social media I used in my every day life, how comfortable I was with analytics, how I target audiences with social media and why that platform.

Honestly, just make social media your life and definitely learn the analytics behind it and know WHY certain analytics are useful/not useful to targeting your audience or gaining more engagement. I would recommend if you aren't in an internship now to DEFINITELY get one, even better if it was in some type of analytics/social media platform. Do freelance work for local businesses if you have to, just make sure to be comfortable with all aspects of social media, so not only content generation, but also the analytics behind your posts and how to to take those analytics and make them useful for future posts.


----------



## NerdyBirdy

Anyone else get accepted for Catering Management?


----------



## tangledbelle

hi y'all has anyone else received a drop down for DVC alumni only ?


----------



## kiteflight

NerdyBirdy said:


> Anyone else get accepted for Catering Management?



I did! I wish I knew more about our role other than what was on the job description application


----------



## psherman42

Hi! Today I was offered the Destination Sales Client Coordinator Professional Internship. It's one of the alumni only ones and I'm really struggling to find a job description. Anyone have one?


----------



## erinelise

psherman42 said:


> Hi! Today I was offered the Destination Sales Client Coordinator Professional Internship. It's one of the alumni only ones and I'm really struggling to find a job description. Anyone have one?



Congrats!!! I just copied and pasted this from the PDF I have:

Destination Sales -Client Services Coordinator Internship

RESPONSIBILITIES: Serve as a primary contact and business driver for the front line sales representatives in the local tourist market. Provide direct sales guidance to influence the sales of the Walt Disney World Resort Magic Your Way Ticket product through the local sales channels. Develop and maintain relationships with targeted Guest Service companies to facilitate and expand sales and training opportunities resulting in increased Magic Your Way Ticket sales. Monitor and report daily interactions between Guest Service representatives and Guests to ensure that proper nomenclature is being used when referencing the Walt Disney World Resort and Magic Your Way tickets. Maintain Point-of-Purchase displays at over 200 off-property Guest Service locations throughout Central Florida to increase Walt Disney World Resort Magic You Way ticket sales and utilization. Distribute marketing collateral (i.e., brochures and flyers) in a Walt Disney World theme vehicle which will increases visibility within Central Florida and helps maintain market share in an extremely competitive Guest Service industry. This role requires you to drive a company themed vehicle every day. REQUIRED 

QUALIFICATIONS:
* Successful completion of the Disney College Program or a current Disney College Program participant
* Currently earning a college/university degree as a Junior or Senior
* Major in Communication, Marketing, Hospitality, Public Relations or related field
* Must be at least 21 years of age with an excellent driving record

DESIRED QUALIFICATIONS:
* Previous sales experience


----------



## erinelise

Also... congrats to *everyone *who's gotten offers so far!!  

I have a drop down for Guest Correspondence and had a second interview last week. Hate the waiting game, thank goodness next week is the deadline!


----------



## KABDisney

Hey all, I've accepted a PI in the Executive Communications office from June-January, and am desperately scrambling to find 1 or 2 roommates outside of Disney housing that are near my age. I'm an older student (31), hoping you are, too! 

I'm a California girl. I love art, all kinds of music, traveling/exploring, movies. I'm laid back and love trying new things and experiences, and also a neat and organized person. I'm excited to see WDW, as being a West Coaster, I've actually never been.

Male or female, ages 25-35, preferably a fellow Disney employee to run around the parks with and/or unwind with a beer or glass of wine at the end of a long, hard day. 

PLEASE, message me if this fits you!


----------



## kelliebell90

A few weeks ago they pulled Disney Operations into my drop down menu but it now says No Longer in Consideration.  

No other PI's have been pulled into my drop down but the Alumni Only drop down still says "in progress"  I know they said we would hear by the 26th, if i have no other drop downs does that mean I am no longer being considered for ANY Alumni Only positions?

Thanks!


----------



## DreamingOfDisneyy

I can't concentrate on anything today. I got a background info form request last week and I'm hoping thats a good sign but i dont know! They also asked for my transcripts. When will I find out!?? I WANT THIS INTERNSHIP SO BAD!! I'm even dreaming about it at night haha


----------



## LovesDisney19

Anyone else hear from MI-Retail lately? I'm just getting nervous as my dashboard has not changed from interview stage and I had my second interview almost a month ago.


----------



## msbriezyb

Today I have a second interview for guest correspondence.  I'm nervous yet anxious I know the deadline is Friday so I'm hoping to make a great impression!!!


----------



## Wishes Count

msbriezyb said:


> Today I have a second interview for guest correspondence.  I'm nervous yet anxious I know the deadline is Friday so I'm hoping to make a great impression!!!



Congrats! Let us know how it goes! I've been seeing you post on facebook and wondering when you would hear something! Good luck!


----------



## NerdyBirdy

kiteflight said:


> I did! I wish I knew more about our role other than what was on the job description application



Me too! There is so little info about it out there. I know there was one girl here who did it a few years ago, but I went to send her a message and she hasn't logged in since 2011. I feel like the job could be anything from sitting in an office writing BEOs all day, to working on your feet all night at an event, and I just want to get myself prepared for what its going to look like. 

Do you know if you'll be in parks or one of the resorts?


----------



## msbriezyb

Wishes Count said:


> Congrats! Let us know how it goes! I've been seeing you post on facebook and wondering when you would hear something! Good luck!



Thanks Kate!! It went well. The interviewers were two men from the department and very nice  it lasted about 20 mins and they said I should hear in about a week or two and hopefully I would be hearing from them so I guess I'll be still playing the waiting game after the deadline.


----------



## AliSW

does it mean anything if you go all the way to the deadline in progress? I already have a different internship for this summer but if it means I might have a better chance next time then I'm happy haha. I didn't get any drop downs or anything though but I only applied for alumni only.


----------



## msbriezyb

ahhhhhhh guys i got the DWSS email today for Guest Correspondence! I just interviewed Wednesday but I am so excited hope this leads to an offer!


----------



## Britt868

Had my interview for Guest Correspondence on Thurs and the DWSS for GC that evening. But I got an email from the general Alumni Only PI saying that I am still inconsideration for positions <<<< my dashboards indicate that I am in the interview stage for the PI-DCPAO and in progress for GC... probably over analyzing but curious so see if anyone else had this happen to them?


----------



## Wishes Count

Britt868 said:


> Had my interview for Guest Correspondence on Thurs and the DWSS for GC that evening. But I got an email from the general Alumni Only PI saying that I am still inconsideration for positions <<<< my dashboards indicate that I am in the interview stage for the PI-DCPAO and in progress for GC... probably over analyzing but curious so see if anyone else had this happen to them?




I think people who were not NLIC received this email since yesterday was the deadline to hear back. Obviously there are many positions that have not yet been filled, so it was probably just as a courtesy to keep people from calling them and asking about their applications.


----------



## msbriezyb

Britt868 said:


> Had my interview for Guest Correspondence on Thurs and the DWSS for GC that evening. But I got an email from the general Alumni Only PI saying that I am still inconsideration for positions <<<< my dashboards indicate that I am in the interview stage for the PI-DCPAO and in progress for GC... probably over analyzing but curious so see if anyone else had this happen to them?



I got the same. I interviewed for for GC Wednesday got the DWSS Friday morning and that email Friday at 7:30. My dash also looks like yours.


----------



## jewjubean

Good luck with the GC! That is a part of my department and have a huge impact on our guests! Great role to have a PI!


----------



## msbriezyb

jewjubean said:


> Good luck with the GC! That is a part of my department and have a huge impact on our guests! Great role to have a PI!



Im hoping to get GC I love working with people! Are you a PI? WHat do you do?


----------



## Britt868

msbriezyb said:


> I got the same. I interviewed for for GC Wednesday got the DWSS Friday morning and that email Friday at 7:30. My dash also looks like yours.



 i just dont know if Disney is letting me down easy or what... 
Good Luck to you! I have been trying to research others who were in GC and they all say that it is a great position.


----------



## jewjubean

msbriezyb said:


> Im hoping to get GC I love working with people! Are you a PI? WHat do you do?



I'm actually full time...I work on the other side of Guest Communications/ Guest Experience Services. I'm with the Resort Call Center!  Where you would assist guests after they have left, my department handles the guest before they leave the resort or Theme Park. This job can be mentally demanding, but totally worth having on your résumé and actually has a tremendous amount of networking power! The two managers in charge of this department (Bret and Mark?) know absolutely everything! They are great points of contact within the company!


----------



## Britt868

jewjubean said:


> I'm actually full time...I work on the other side of Guest Communications/ Guest Experience Services. I'm with the Resort Call Center!  Where you would assist guests after they have left, my department handles the guest before they leave the resort or Theme Park. This job can be mentally demanding, but totally worth having on your résumé and actually has a tremendous amount of networking power! The two managers in charge of this department (Bret and Mark?) know absolutely everything! They are great points of contact within the company!



I interviewed with Brett and Mark. They were great to speak with. I sent a thank you email to both of them for the second interview but no reply [not expected since it's the weekend]. Crossing my fingers that I left a good enough impression with the both of them!


----------



## msbriezyb

Britt868 said:


> I interviewed with Brett and Mark. They were great to speak with. I sent a thank you email to both of them for the second interview but no reply [not expected since it's the weekend]. Crossing my fingers that I left a good enough impression with the both of them!



I interviewed with them as we'll. they were awesome!! Hope to wok with them!! Hopefully tomorrow or this week we will hear


----------



## msbriezyb

jewjubean said:


> I'm actually full time...I work on the other side of Guest Communications/ Guest Experience Services. I'm with the Resort Call Center!  Where you would assist guests after they have left, my department handles the guest before they leave the resort or Theme Park. This job can be mentally demanding, but totally worth having on your résumé and actually has a tremendous amount of networking power! The two managers in charge of this department (Bret and Mark?) know absolutely everything! They are great points of contact within the company!



ThAts  great any tips on how to go FT after a PI?? If I get one so to speak .., also I interviewed with both of them who seem really nice and dedicated to their work. I hope I have the pleasure of meeting them


----------



## jewjubean

msbriezyb said:


> ThAts  great any tips on how to go FT after a PI?? If I get one so to speak .., also I interviewed with both of them who seem really nice and dedicated to their work. I hope I have the pleasure of meeting them



I will be honest, I kinda fell into my role. Literally ran into the woman who's now my manager and we got to talking and she asked me to interview for a position. All the advice I can give you is to be open to new responsibility, and to give everything you've got while you are on your internship. Also be flexible, if your willing to work odd hours you have a lot of positions that will open up for you. Keep in mind that going FT into a great position sometimes takes a bit. But if your willing to work and be flexible you will go much farther.


----------



## Britt868

...sitting... waiting.... wishing..... Hope everyone else waiting for a response is holding tight! I cant stop checking my phone/email for any correspondence for a position...


----------



## Britt868

Articles like this one motivates me to deliver such levels of excellence!

**its not letting me type in the link so if you want to read it it's called "Tales of customer service" on CBC.ca. just google it


----------



## msbriezyb

Britt868 said:


> ...sitting... waiting.... wishing..... Hope everyone else waiting for a response is holding tight! I cant stop checking my phone/email for any correspondence for a position...



Same here... Waiting trying to be patient hopefully by end week


----------



## Britt868

.... I got it..... I got the phone call...I'm going to work for Disney, again... still in shock! June 12th is the starting date!


----------



## msbriezyb

I got guest correspondence alumni PI!!! Got the call at 3pm I am soooo happy start June 12thhhh


----------



## Britt868

msbriezyb said:


> I got guest correspondence alumni PI!!! Got the call at 3pm I am soooo happy start June 12thhhh



Congratulations!!!!!! I will see you there!!
did you talk to Randy? When I answered the phone it came up as unknown but the second he asked for me I KNEW it was Disney )))


----------



## msbriezyb

Britt868 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!! I will see you there!!
> did you talk to Randy? When I answered the phone it came up as unknown but the second he asked for me I KNEW it was Disney )))



I did talk to him he was solo nice!!!! It showed a 407 number on my cell! So I knew lol ahhh soo excited. Now to apt search


----------



## agarcia

Hello all,

I was offered the Consumer Analyst position for the Fall 2013 program. I lurked this forum very often and just wanted to say congrats to all who recieved offers! I'm sure were all looking forward to working for the mouse =]


----------



## heaven2dc

Britt868 said:


> .... I got it..... I got the phone call...I'm going to work for Disney, again... still in shock! June 12th is the starting date!





msbriezyb said:


> I got guest correspondence alumni PI!!! Got the call at 3pm I am soooo happy start June 12thhhh





agarcia said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I was offered the Consumer Analyst position for the Fall 2013 program. I lurked this forum very often and just wanted to say congrats to all who recieved offers! I'm sure were all looking forward to working for the mouse =]



Congrats everyone!  I'm so happy for each of you!  Still hoping and praying for that wished for phone call or email


----------



## msbriezyb

Anyone still looking for roommates???


----------



## AliSW

does anyone know how many park event operations interns they take? I know it's not many but I can't remember exactly.


----------



## ibaw

AliSW said:


> does anyone know how many park event operations interns they take? I know it's not many but I can't remember exactly.



I when I was the PEO intern for Fall 2009 it was only one, and I believe that is still the case.


----------



## AliSW

Ahhhhh that's horrible but ok thanks haha.


----------



## psherman42

Anyone interested in living in a two bedroom at Cane Island in Kissimmee? It's about 1170 a month and I'd be open to sharing a room so it would be less per month if anyone else was down. Otherwise, anyone looking for an apartment closer to Celebration and need a roommate? I'm looking for 1-3 roommates for a 2 bedroom at Cane Island. Pleaseeee message me.


----------



## PrincessDreamer

First off, congrats to all that have made it!

Is anyone else still in progress? I went on my dashboard prepared to see NLIC (I got an e-mail saying I would hear back no later than May 10th). But it's still the same. I'm happy that there's still a little hope left, but I also feel as if they're dangling something in front me that I'm never going to get.


----------



## cindy17

My son is still in progress, but he also has not yet gotten an interview! We're pretty sure he will eventually go NLIC very soon.


----------



## heaven2dc

I still have high hopes that we will all get some good news soon!  It seems that many of the Disneyland/California internships are still open and no decisions made yet so am hoping to hear something this week.  Keep your hopes up everyone!


----------



## lego606

Just went NLIC for the Walt Disney Studios internship :/


----------



## agarcia

Hey all, to those who have been accepted, congrats! To those who haven't, don't give up hope! August is just around the corner and you can always apply again and I hope for the best for all of you! 


I wanted to ask those who have been accepted if they have recieved a second background check form. It was a pretty hefty email about a background check by Sterling, just wanted to see if anyone else is on that stage or whatnot.


----------



## waltfreakingdisney

I moved into "Post-Interview" stage tonight for one of the PIs I applied for. I've already done the background check form before the actual interview, so I'm hoping this is a positive sign.


----------

